# The Hopeful Muskateers....part 5



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and best wishes to you all for 2008    

  

Rachel x


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Laura Huni I hope you have a wonderful time tonight with your friend and that you stay for the party tomorrow!!!  Just what you need sweetie!!    

Hi Lily, Laura 2, Pin and anyone else that is reading....... 

Can't stop eating naughty things...............   Shall have to be good in New Year and go back to the gym.......... 

Love and Hugs
J
xxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hope you're having a great time Laura!

Hi June -don't feel guilty and enjoy - Christmas only comes once a year!

Hi Laura2 and Pin.

Must go to bed.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

Well I had a lovely couple of days, dinner and pub til 3 friday and then party with hot tub (was amazing!) last night, then off to a club after.

BUT not heard a thing from Tim.  CAn you believe he has been gone since boxing day and not heard a word from him.  I feel completey unloved and not sure what to do.  Is is forgiveable?

Anyway, how are you ladies?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So glad you're back Laura  , but what's this with Tim  ? How come you can't get hold of him? Where's he staying? Is his mobile off? Why do you think he's not getting in touch? Wish we lived closer - DH would love for you to keep him company with his bottle of rouge! Doesn't Tim normally stay with his parents?

So pleased you went away and had a good time - what about New Year - I hope he's back in the morning and has the best explanation in the world or else!!    

As for me. Been sorting things out ready for going up to York tomorrow to stay with DH's family.

Will be back later to see how you're doing and if there's any news....

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well he has called, we just argued and I hung up.  He seemed quite sad actually that i had not texted him, but I had called and his phone always off hence why I didn't text.

I'm tired and think i'm gonna have a hot choc and have early night.  

Lily - Have a lovely time in York.  I will text you tomorrow.  

June - I've been a huge piglet ...  Jan will start being good again...deal?

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Shall await your text Laura  . Glad he called - any contact is better than none and at least he now knows how you feel.

Until tomorrow. xx Lily xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy New Year Sweeties!!!             

May this be the year that all your dreams come true...........


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily, Katey, Miss TC, Kim Pin, June, Laura2, Mary and anyone I forgot...

[fly]Happy New Year my lovely muskateers both present and absent ones, may 2008 bring us all happiness. ,  [/fly]


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah!!!  Finally worked out how to do the moving words!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello

Anybody out there!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Ijust typed a big email and then lost it when I was going to post!  

Basically it said, I have Af pains, feel poo, don't want to play this horrible IVF game again.  3 cycles of IVF is enough for anyone surely.

Would you girls continue if you had only managed 3 embryos in 3 rounds of IVF?

Sorry for the me post.

Hows you girls?  Lily,how was the break?  June/ Laura2 - hows you two?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

LAURA!! Are you still up? I'll send a hug anyway  .

Oh honey - you sound so down. It doesn't sound like a good time to be making huge decisions.... You've just been through a nightmare time with Tim, had Christmas and New Year - never a good time for IF and you've AF.

What's this about 23 days until consultation at Jinemed? That sounds positive. As for whether I'd continue with only 3 embryos after 3 IVF's, I'd have to say if I was basing it on outcomes only (as in 3 embryos) yes, but obviously it would depend on finances and emotional strain. I have always thought you should try somewhere else - another clinic that gives you more personal treatment and better monitoring. I would always try at least one other.

What's Tim's opinion? Glad to hear in your txts he's trying to make up for his disappearing act. You two are going through such an emornously tough time at the moment and deserve some good news soon!

As for our break - it was good. Woke up to a full covering of snow this morning - was so pretty. Went to the sales, which were a bigger version of what I experienced last week - lot more mess to search through so gave up quite quickly as I'd exhausted my luck with DH a bit. Not even a pain au chocolat would entice him back into anymore department stores. Did manage to use a give voucher for Debs that I'd held onto for 10 years - just trying it on really as it was all battered and worn too, so was chuffed when it was accepted.

What's happened to our fellow muskateers? Obviously still missing Katey  , also June and Laura2, Miss TC, Pin, Kim and Mary?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxxx

Am hardly ever on FF these days-looking like we'll be without internet access for at least another 6 months!!! Really frustrating especially as I can't log in from work as they track all your internet use!!!

Just wanted to say 

   Happy new year    

I'm hoping 2008 will be a kind year to us all and bring us a step closer to our dreams xxxxxx

PS Laura-sorry haven't been around since wednesday...but now have contract so no more being out of credit!!!!! Missed our late night texts!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there,

Hello Maddy hon... glad you got phone sorted.  

Lily - Looked at the coats... I have to admit I prefered the more expensive one!!    But both very nice, I'm not into pink/red so I loved the blue and brown thats just as its my coloring.  Do you get too old to wear brown?? I love brown!  Whats the age limit!!

Had email from turkey today they want me to have some more bloods before I start, I could get them done day 5 but they rather I wait til next month and get them done on day 3 as more accurate.  They want me to have tsh and prolatin(thyroid) as this can effect results never had it done before.  Googled it and it can make a difference to fertilisation rate.  thinking now we will go may when warmer and have a little break next month.

Having a tough time at work at mo, lots of people leaving/ left and feeling really shattered.  Working with a really horrid family at the moment and the dad keep calling and shouting at me, normally I can deal with it but feelin very fragile at the moment.  


XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

That's all you need! May sounds a good idea though. Really pleased with the plan.

I prefer the more expensive one too, but can't find it any cheaper. I found the brown one with £40 off in a clearance sale online but I so want the other one. Still contemplating....

What's your plans this weekend - hope you're resting and planning some tlc?

Hi Maddy!  

Off to scrab - hope you've been  . Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup I've been.

Lily - Treat yourself!!  Go on get this one you want, you will get loads of wear out of it and its not really expensive if its a good one that will last a few years and keepyou warm and dry its a bargain!  Go on order it!

I got an email from my barts consult she said...

'
Firstly- I do not think that delaying your egg collection until the Tuesday resulted in you only getting 2 eggs. The follicles need to be of a certain size to get mature eggs (ie those that have the ability to fertilise). Not all follicles contain eggs. 

It is not possible to say from the paper work where the eggs came from but usually they do come from the larger follicles. 5 follicles were present at the time of egg collection and all were aspirated.

It is unusual to get a hydrosalpinx from a very small proximal portion of tube so I do not think that this is the reason why you have not been successful

We do not do minimal stimulation for poor responders as we believe and it is our experience that people do not respond to low dose treatment. The stimulation protocol you were on is our best stimulation programme for poor responders.

It is always extremely difficult where people do not respond as well as there are really no good alternative treatments other than egg donation. You did however have a good quality embryo replaced last time which is encouraging and if you do not yet feel ready for egg donation then a further cycle with your own eggs is a reasonable decision to make. Of course, as you are fully aware, there are no guarantees with IVF treatment even for those women who get a good number of good quality embryos.

I do not think that there has been a problem with the stimulation or timing of egg collections and I think you could certainly consider a further cycle given your young age'

Hmmm what do you think?

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh as for weekend, we are going for a bike ride tom if weather ok, we have a list of jobs to get done, we are out to dinner sunday lunch with my folks (groan)and usual tidying etc.

Right I'm shattered, off to beddy byes.

You go order your coat and then bed!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

laurab said:


> Of course, as you are fully aware, there are no guarantees with IVF treatment even for those women who get a good number of good quality embryos.


People going through treatment hardly need reminding of that!

On a positive note, I agree that another go is absolutely worthwhile, but somewhere else, so you get another opinion and a different clinic looking over things/making suggestions/tweaking your treatment/giving you confidence/monitoring you better. I am at least pleased they wrote that another go is worth considering, even if they think they performed perfectly (which according to their protocol they probably did - but each clinic has different ideas and different protocols).

Will check scrab again and then must go to bed xxxx.

You just posted - bike ride sounds great - good to get that blood flowing! Shame about the meal though. xxxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry for being AWOL - been really busy since going back to work, which was a shock on Wed morning having to get up so early!!!

Lily - glad you enjoyed your break - did you buy the coat??

Laura - sorry to hear you have been feeling down sweetie - it is natural after the last year sweetie, as I'm sure you know.  I think giving it another go if you have the finances is a reasonable idea - maybe another clinic, as Lily has said.  You are still young huni and you still have time to have your longed for baba!  

Not feeling that good today, just finished AF which was painful and today have bad back pain which I think might be from the cysts!  Feel a bit sick on/off too (not enough to stop me eating though LOL).  Sure I will be fine!  OH is in bed at mo with man flu - typical he has worked the last 7 days and he got the cold yesterday just as he started on his 3 days off!!!!  Trying to get him to get up soon to go boring food shopping (hate going on my own when I have lots to buy!)  Had a lazy morning, watching Ugly Betty in bed on DVD I got for Chrimbo!!!  Best go do some housework I guess........

Chat later sweeties!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - Oh no not man flu!!!  Maybe you should call for an ambulance!  Sorry your feeling poo, are you sure back pain is not just ovulation?  I start as soon as AF finishes.  Can I ask you June have you really given up or just having a break?  Are you considering adoption or anything?  I'm just wondering how you feel about the future and how you are dealing with it... you always seem so together!!

Lily - Well?  Did you do as told and order it?    Once I've done my jobs I plan to do some camera research and see if i can get one in the sale maybe.  Tim said he did some research and thinks the canon ones are best... think you said something diff.  Tim has got me one of those 'which' magazines about camera's and so i hope to have a read through later.  Can you believe I didn't wake til 1pm!!  So no bike ride, although gonna try get to the gym later, can you believe I've not been for 3months, swim in the outdoor shout get the heart pumping!

Hi to the rest of you lurkers!  X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June,
My sympathies for having to manage the man flu  . Sounds like you could do with a rest yourself... I'm wondering if you managed to get him food shopping with you? DH hates it at the best of times.

Laura, no haven't got it yet. Still working on DH. If only I could find it with a little bit off online somewhere, would help my case! Tell Tim Nikon's the best! They make fantastic lenses and after 2 years of taking our D50 up mountains, out in the snow, bouncing it a few times on rocks, it still works a treat. When I tried the Canon equivalent I wasn't impressed with its action. Maybe try them both out in a camera shop, before buying.  

You obviously needed the sleep though, well I PRESUME you were sleeping    ! Have you been to the gym?

Off to make a curry. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not made it to the gym yet but it is open until about 10 anyway and normally like to go late so noone else is there.  Just got back from food shopping, we are detoxing next week so cupboards full of milk thistle tea and sprouting beans!

Not sure what to do with all the left over xmas chocs!  Maybe I should eat them all now!!


X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura - can you get to the scrab game? I'm now on Firefox, but now can't see the board, after clicking 'Your turn' -  is it me?

Any chocs left  ?

Just had yummy madras....

Back later, Love Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello

Man flu still suffering, but did manage to get him to come shopping - to be honest he was pretty bad and probably should have stayed at home.......oops!!!  He has dosed up on night nurse now and gone to bed - feel like I might be getting the poxy thing now!!!  Hey ho!!  Think the back pain is probably to do with the cysts/endo.......not suffered with this for years so is a total pain in the butt!!  Am waiting to see Dr about latest scan and going to insist on seeing an endo specialist who is out of area.....  might have a fight on my hands!!  

I am not always so together Laura.......especially last summer after the frozen cycle I went thru times when I was very low and wondered if I would ever come to terms with my lot or learn to accept how things were for me and poor me, why me etc etc......but somehow I am now at a place of a kind of acceptance that sometimes things are just meant to be perhaps.  I cant put my body thru ivf again or financially afford it.  I still havent ruled out adoption, but my OH is not in the right place for that yet and we both need to be 100% for it before I would even think about applying and going thru the process.  I have researched it and for now left it at that.  Never say never!  Who knows where anything will take us in the future....things can change just like that eh! 

Hope you enjoyed your curry Lilly - I made a Chilli tonight and  it was really tasty.....washed down with a nice glass of wine!

Hope you are all having a nice evening.............

BIG HUGS


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June -  thanks for sharing, wasn't being nosey just nice to know there is life after IF!

Lily - I had curry too!  I had king prawn malayon (like a pineapple curry) was yum!  Any movement on the coat?

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June, Hope you're not feeling too groggy!

As for the coat Laura - bad news. I've just tried on the ski trousers and they don't fit!   Even with max elasticity! It seems I'm an extra inch round my middle! So, looks like the top notch coat will be out if I'm to buy both. Bother.

Any luck with the scrab Laura?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no, when did you last wear them?  No chance you can lose a bit so you can squeeze back in them??


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

No chance. Not in 2.5 weeks anyway. It's going steadily down, but slowly! Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh!  So what are you going to do?  get a whole matching set.. very nice.. even if not the expensive one. Is there no way you can afford the ones you like and trousers too?

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Problem I now have is I need to try them on and we don't have such ski shops near us. DH isn't too excited about going shopping again, esp when I've dragged him all round the sales.... I would appreciate his opinion on the outfit though, otherwise I'd drive myself. Best place is 1.5hrs away.  

Better sleep on it.... Back tomorrow. Will you be out on your cycles?

Night night! Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

No was lunch with parents today, was quite nice actually.

Got nice easy day tomorrow just off to Brighton for a meeting so plan some retail therapy on the way home, not been to the sales yet... may have a look at some camera's too.

Hmmm, that is a problem being so far away from the shops, can you not order some and try them at home and send back ones that don't fit?  Does dh need  to get anything?  That normally  tempts them to the shops.

As for cycling not happened again.  Shame lovely day today.  But I have packed my gym stuff so hope to go to gym on way back tom as will finish nice and early.

XX

Hi June what you up to today?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi you two - how's it going?
Well got him to a 'not so good' store nearby and have two options - ones a man's though  .

Happy shopping tomorrow Laura! What made you decide on Turkey?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Comp keeps crashing!  Just lost a long post (again).

In summary..

Don't get the boys stuff as you want pink?  And they won't do it in pink!!  You also said you wanted to feel more feminie, so they boys one is out!  Any links for me to look at?  I think you should get the set you wanted, sod the money, just promise not to go buying other little bits and bobs over next few months and you will have re-couped the extra money you've spent.

Turkey - Good with poor responders, girl on PR thread went and thought they great, they return my emails straight away, they use different drugs and mix diff drugs to meet your needs.  They just seem good.  Only having consult anyway.  Oh and we can't afford a UK cycle at one of the good clinics.

Also I'mlooking at retraining.  Am thinking of being a dietician/ nutricianalist (is there a difference?)  what do i need?  Why did you give it up?

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good for you!

Dietitians' degree is 4 years which includes a community and hospital based training. Nutritionists can train in 3 years, Dietitians could be called nutritionists with the additional qualification to treat disease, eg work for NHS advising patients with kidney disease, diabetes, cancer etc. Nutritionists in comparison, although increasingly getting involved with the NHS, may work (as a general example) in the food industry, research, journalism etc. Although dietitians do too!

Hope that helps! Looking forward to your new consultation....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmmm interesting,  really need something I can train in the evening, can't afford to give up work.  

Anyway, I'm off to snuggle down with a movie.

Chat tom.

Night night.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Huni's

Am trying to type this with one of my cats on my lap half sat on my laptop.......ha ha...she is crazy!! 

Hope you have both had a good day.....my day wasnt too bad - went quite quickly as was busy at work!  Did you get to go shopping Laura?  Lily - you had any luck with your ski suit?

Am am soooo tired, didnt sleep well last night!  Have just made an appointment on-line to see my GP tomorrow afternoon to discuss my scan result and try to get her to refer me to Oxford to see Enda McVeigh!!  Wish me luck - bit nervous about it!!! 

Have a good evening and chat later.......cat is attacking my hands as I type and getting hard....hee hee


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
So Laura - what'd you buy? Look at any cameras?

Hi June - asleep yet? You sound very tired. Fingers crossed the GP gets you a quick appointment....

As for suit - off to the shops on Wednesday   - will have to come home with something - my last chance I feel. Had to work outside today - it was freezing or maybe I've just softened over Christmas?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HIya,

I did look at cameras but I didn't really know what I was looking for.  I was gonna ask but tehy all looked busy and I felt shy!  

I had to get tim some new cycling gloves from the cyclingshop and they ahd all the girls cycling gear half priceso I go my self some of them padded knickers, thermal vest and some lovely thermal cycling tights.  Bargin!  Oh and some winter gloves for me and Tim!  So I'm all prepared for a long cycle this weekend!  
Also took bak the Animal jumper got me for xmas and changed it for a lovely soft bright blue animal hoody and 2 tops (as they had a sale got lots in exchange!).  And I bought some body shop stuff.

Also I went to pick up my amazon parcel that had to be re-sent as it never turned up and guess what... There was two packages!  So I have 2 sets of all the 4 books!  

Lily - yah shopping on Wed!!

June - Enda Mc Veigh? She a specialist I should know about?  Hope you sleep better tonight. i never sleep well on sundays.

Sorry not scrabbed. Wil try to at lunchtime tom if I have a chance.

Night night.


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quick post while OJ is asleep.  i'm gradually getting back into some kind of routine and are managing to log into FF a bit more now.

I hope you all had a lovely christmas and new year.  Ours was good - certainly different this year!!  We did actually stay awake past midnight on new years eve, but that was only cos OJ wouldn't sleep  

Lily - thanks for doing the photos for me, they look really good.  DH has now discovered how to re-size photo's now so at least i can keep my avatar updated.

Laura - DH got me a DS lite for christmas     the brain training is great but i'm not saying what my brain age is, not until it goes down a lot !!!  Thank you for all the texts you sent while i was in hospital and just after, you are a star.  

I will hopefully be able to stay in touch a bit more now, even if i don't log in every day  

DH is watching Everton V Chelsea on sky so i think i will move to another room !!

Take care all.

Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there!

Pin - lovely to have you back on board!   Oh how exciting,I love my ds!  I got down to about 25 on brain training, however once you have a break your back up to 70 again!!!  And notice the difference in your brain age after a glass of wine!!!  Must admit tetrus is still my fav.  So tell us more about OJ!  

Lily - How you doing?  Looking forward to the shops tom?

June - How you doing my love? Any more news on the appointments.

XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Laura,

She's really lovely - i could sit and watch her all day !!

She's quite well behaved too - she only really cries when she wants something or is hungry or uncomfortable.  I'm breastfeeding her and its going quite well - i'm really proud of myself for doing it.  I haven't done it in public yet though, she always seems to sleep when we are out.  Me and DH fight over pushing the pram as we both want to do it  

At her weigh in last thursday she was 11lb 1oz so she has put on 2lb in 5 weeks and we have already had to pack away some of her sleep suits as they are too small now !! - she never did look like a 'newborn' though   

Its nice to talk about her but if you ever feel that i am going on too much then let me know.  i Know its hard when people are talking babies all the time and you are still waiting.  Two of my friends have just had their second ones in the time its taken us to have one !!  

You can be OJ's cyber auntie


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pin- Ah thats lovely.  Sounds like you are a real natural.  Lily was too, seemed all too easy.  One of my friends had a baby after 7 years of IF and she really struggled with it, think its extra hard to admit your struggling when you've wanted it for so long.

As for talking about your babies, I'm fine with that, honest.  What I like about this thread is we talk about everything and anything.  Its not really focused on our diagnosis or where we are in treatment.  We are just friends!

And yes I'd love to be her cyber auntie!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello girls

Pin - OJ is georgous and you sound such happy wonderful Mummy!  You and Lily are most certainly both naturals at motherhood!    You chat away about the lovely OJ - I really don't mind - I would do the same!!

Hi Lily and Laura - I slept better last night thanks so feel bit better tonight    Went to see GP and discussed my scan result.  I had already been told most of it by the sonogropher, but I did find out that the smaller cyst appears to be a normal type that will disperse.  The larger two almost certainly look to be Endometrioma's.  I asked to be referred to the JR with Mr Enda McVeigh as he is both an endometriosis specialist, director of the Oxford Fertility Unit and a specialist in keyhole surgery.  My local hospital do not have the skills.  She tried to refer me via her computer, but it would not let her - it gave her 3 hospital choices, not of them that one and they do not have any endometriosis specialists.  She is now going to contact the PCT to see if they will agree and if not she will refer me to our local hospital, but then get the gynea there to refer me on.  Is a pain in the butt and such red tape!  You'd think they would let you have a real choice wouldnt you!  Enough about me anyway.....

How are you all this evening?

Did you have a good day?

Love 

j
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh what a wonderful surprise to hear from all 3 of you this evening!

Pin - So glad OJ is being such a dream. I'm told it helps if the parents are relaxed, then the babies are too. You sound like you're even getting some sleep? So pleased to hear you're a fellow breastfeeder too. Don't worry about doing it in public - just put a muslin square over your shoulder and over OJ's head and no one can see anything. I've only ever received smiles of encouragement.

Hi Laura. So what are you going to do with the extra books and I have to ask what's a DS lite? Plus you - when are you going to scrab?  

Hi June. Pleased to hear your GP attempted to make the referral you want and is helping you get it through your local hospital if all else fails. Good for you. It's tiring but if we don't look after ourselves, no one else is going to, eh? Glad you had a better sleep - you sound much more refreshed!

As for me, busy today early spring cleaning and catching up on VAT  . Just finished rearranging two rooms so now I can air some clothes as I don't like putting everything into the tumble and it's hardly the weather for hanging on the line....

Bye for now. Wonder if Laura's been yet?  

Love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls!

Lily - Sorry!  Did not have the energy for scrab yest, am detoxing so yesterday was the day the lack of caffeine hit home!   I'm working from home today so should be able to scrab!  Promise!  Shopping today I think?

June- GLad you have a good GP, minds not too bad but not really helpful.  Although I did request by letter some additional blood tests the new clinic want and got a message yest that my blood sheet is there to be picked up, no questions asked.  I've heard others say that they have had to pay for blood tests for private IVF so I guess thats something.  So what happens next? Do you have a time scale for things?

Pin-  

Right I best scrab and then get on with some work!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Hope you have good time shopping! Could you be a gem and look at this home study course for me.. its prob rubbish but thought I'd ask you. 

http://www.naturalhealthcourses.com/nutrition.htm

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.bcnh.co.uk/courses/courses1_2.html

This looks much better but costs 15k!! I would also have to do my a level biology and chemisty too.  But is prob a good course and can do it distance learning.

/links


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello  

No time scale as such, but GP did warn it might take upto 4 weeks to get an answer from PCT - hope its not too long - want to get it sorted!  Staying postive about it all    

Laura - you are good doing a detox - I have only really started eating healthily again today.......ended up making a choc cake on Sunday and couldnt leave that eh!  Going to start back at the gym on Friday......not been for a couple of months   Is hard to get motivated again after having time out!

Lily - you seem to have so much energy..... hope you have it all sorted out now.....

Can't believe tomorrow is Thursday already.....the week is flying by!  Any plans for weekend yet girls?  I need to start painting skirting boards etc in hall/stairs/landing to freshen it up before I get a new carpet!!  Hate decorating!!!

chat later........


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - yes Lily is always busy and motivated... puts me to shame! 

I need to get back to the gym.  was going swimming tonight but feel so tired and lethargic not sure i can.  Need to get my **** in gear.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello ladies,
Well Laura - you do ask me some things! I think it matters most: what's the aim of the course, ie to get a better understanding or to actually make a career move. If it's a career move you're after, then what's the time scale? Also, where would you prefer to work: as a private therapist, in the food industry (analysing and research), in media or perhaps in a hospital directly with people advising patients and as part of a team? A lot of courses, eg the first one will promise a lot, but not mean much to a serious employer. Have you considered a dietitian's assistant? I'm not up to scratch with exactly what qualifications are needed and how much training is done on the job, but your social work experience working as a part of a team/ with clients/ report writing etc would go along way.

Have a look at this: http://www.nhscareers.nhs.uk/details/Default.aspx?Id=1849

Essential qualifications are: 
·	Good general education.
·	English/Mathematics GCSE or equivalent qualification.
·	NVQ 2 or equivalent, or working towards this.
·	Experience of team working and working with people.
·	Good verbal and written communication skills.
·	Ability to organise and collate data.
·	Good interpersonal skills.
·	Numerate - able to do simple calculations
·	Good time management skills. Computer skills.
·	Ability to work with people with diverse social and health care needs in a range of care settings.
·	Self motivated, enthusiastic.
·	Reliable and adaptable to change.
·	Ability to work independently and as part of a team in a range of care settings.
·	Professional caring manner.
·	Flexible worker.
·	Professional appearance.

If that's the sort of thing you're interested in, then enquire at your local hospitals if they've vacancies and ask what else they'd need in terms of qualifications. They would be able to recommend a course or perhaps say you can start tomorrow!

Maybe there's opportunity to study whilst working in the job.

If it's another type of nutrition related career, enquire with your 'ideal' employer as to what type of course would be appropriate. It'll save time and money.

Hi June! If I lived closer I'd come and do the skirting boards - I love decorating!

As for shopping - well I came home with an outfit!  Not quite what I went for, but there was a sale on and I decided after MUCH deliberation that if I'm serious about losing another stone (which I am) then there's no point in buying the perfect ski outfit for £300 or so. In the end I got a jacket reduced to £65 (red) - quite feminine Laura! with fur round the hood, and ski pants (wait for it) reduced to £17.50! - the ultimate ones I wanted were £169. Plus if I 'undergrow' them, the ski pants are fine for DH. The jacket I could resell on ebay. Would have liked a much longer green jacket for £145 but decided it was maybe a bit grungy and being baggy, would look like a sack if I lost the weight I intend to. Anyway - thank goodness that's sorted - we're off in 2 weeks....

Off to bed now. Might just try my jacket on one more time .

Laura - what's a DS lite?

Lots of love, Lily. xx

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Girls,

Lily - Sorry.. a DS lite is a little hand held computer game thing, you must have seen them on the tv, the brain training things!  Good for on the train to work!

You know I started yesterday looking for photography courses and by the end of the day was changing career!    Your right I really need to think what I want. A career move would be good, especailly as I may never get to be a mum and so may be in full time work for ever.  Tim was very supportive over the degree, said I could go to part time work if I wanted to do it.  Maybe its not a sensible time to be embarking on a degree?!  

Glad you got an outfit... seems a sensible option.. will we get a pick of you wearing it?  

June  - Started the decorating yet?

Not long been home from work, tired, thank goodness its friday tom.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies, How are you?
Laura - anytime is a good time to start a degree, especially if you want a change and you are able to go part-time to do it. Get going!

How were your days - Laura, June and our other Muskateers....?

Very wet day, very cold too. Overslept, did paperwork, had a bank appointment and went shopping.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I overslept too!

Busy day at work, glad its friday, feel shattered.


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Evening all,

I hope you are all having a good weekend.

Me and OJ went shopping to matalan today with my sis and i got a lovely purple suade jacket.  It sounds a bit funny but it is lovely.  Anyway DH bought it as i let him go to the Everton match at an hours notice.  One of his work colleagues had a spare ticket for the 'marquee' which means a three course meal and a ticket for the match, but he had to get there within the hour (which he did 'coz it's Everton).  DH was v happy to be going but the most exciting thing was that there is a competition at 1/2 time where someone wins a go at kicking a ball at the goal and if they hit the bar twice they win the prize of the day.  Well, one of my cousins won the chance to have a go and won a car    !!

DH's brother's girlfriend had a baby boy on wednesday and we went to visit on thursday. The poor little thing only weighed 5lb 13oz so after carrying 11lb 5oz OJ around all day, holding him was like holding fresh air   .  He's gorgeous but sooooo tiny!!

Laura - i think doing a degree is a wonderful idea.  i never went to uni but if i could now i would do a Home Economics degree   

Lily + June -   

Pin xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening Pin! It's great to hear news about wins like that. Glad to hear you're out and about and spoiling yourself too!  

Had a fairly quiet day as I've been snuffly/wiped out/sneezing and dizzy for 2 days now. First cold/flu for 2 years so I'm not used to it. Plus I'm probably the worst patient in the world. Tried to have a nap at 11am but couldn't settle and ended up getting up after 10mins and putting more washing on  .

Sat down this avo though to watch Harry Potter, all snuggled up with a duvet, but then some friends came round unexpectedly after it'd been on 45 mins (lovely surprise but I was worried I'd pass on my bugs, plus I felt a bit wrecked!). Anyway put a tape in, but it ran out 15mins before the end  , so I'll have to hire it.... Off to bed soon - hoping to feel, in the morning, like a fresh daffodil just appearing in Spring - don't think I will somehow  .

Hi Laura and June - you're both quiet today....

Lots of love, Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

Pin - Good on you having a spend up... was it in the sales?

Lily - Oh poor you, rest up my love and take it easy.. you must be well in time for you hols.  

June  - Hello hon.

As for me, well I had a big row with tim yesterday and we are still not really talking.   But it did spur me into getting out of the house and going to the gym!  Arms ache today!  Went out with my friend last night to the pub and then for some yummy thai food!

X


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello Sweeties......

Sorry been absent all weekend!   Been painting, doing housework and shopping mainly........was too tired to go to gym after all that!!  Must get my **** into gear!!   Still have banisters and doors to paint....but should hopefully get it all finished by next weekend!  

Lily .....sorry to hear you have a cold huni!  Plenty of rest and huni and lemon in order for you.  Hope you are feeling a bit better today!  

Laura........glad you went to gym and for a nice meal.......shame you had row with Tim though!  Hope things improve soon and you start talking again soon sweetie!  

Pin........lovely to hear you had a nice time shopping and that OJ is doing so well!  Bless......  Great news about the competition win too!!   

Have a good Monday ladies and chat soon!

Love and Hugs

J
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening!
Well Laura - how's you? Have you got things sorted with Tim? Hope he hasn't cleared off to Notts again! At least it got you to the gym. Are you still detoxing? 

Hi June. What a busy bee! You've certainly had more energy than me this weekend  . Hope Monday is good to you....

Went shopping, out for lunch and then for a walk. Pretty whacked still. Hoping DH doesn't catch what I've got esp as hols just round corner. Collecting parents from Airport on Thurs. Fancy coming home to this grim, cold and dark weather!

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there,

Just a quickie as I'm shattered and not long been home f rom work. Went out for dinner with my friend last night and ended up not getting home til 1am and a bit tipsey!  So really struggled at work today!

Me and Tim are fine, in fact he has arranged for us to look at a house on Saturday near his work and then said we can go kitchen shopping after... see arguments can help things along sometimes!

So Lily you all ready for your hols? Its Italy isn't it?  when are you off?  Are you folks going with you 

JUne - Still being a busy bee or you collapsed now!?

Pin - hope you are doing ok? X

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Glad you're back Laura - missed you    

How exciting - looking at a house this weekend - are you saying you don't know anything about it yet? Wow - even more exciting.  

Yes we're off to Italy and yes my folks are coming with us - not quite sure about the latter, but we'll see. Bit late to back out now: flying week tomorrow (Weds), which I notice will be just before your appointment - will try and log on in Venice to see how you get on. We're at the same hotel as last time and they used to have free web access in the foyer  .

Hi June and Pin and all.

Busy day working outside trying to avoid the raindrops.... Then came in and made a HUGE batch of soup to last us the next few days - filled up 4 saucepans with carrots, cauli, celeriac (yummy), onion, leek, celery, broccoli, garlic and parsley. Exhausted. Better go to bed. Have you got a pic of the new house then Laura?  

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

How exciting Laura.......new house and kitchen eh!!!  Good 4 u!  Glad you and Tim are ok again now! 

Lily - how lovely going to Italy - hope you have fun sweetie!  Sure you will get on fine with ya mum and dad.

I havent done anymore painting since weekend!!  Too tired!  Was going to do some this evening, but got home later than I thought and dont want to start glossing this late in the night - my cats would end up with hairs all over it!  Going to veg in front of tv then have a long hot bath afterwards instead!!

Found out last night that I can go see Enda McVeigh at Oxford, so that is a result..........bit nervous now about possibly having to have an op though..........

Hope you are all well.......

 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Aghhhhhhhhhhh!

I posted today from work and itsnot worked and again just now and not worked!!

Lily - venice is fab! How long for?

June - At least if you need op it will be the top lady!

No details on house.. tim organised it so probably a bike shed!  

Not writing much as comp crashing. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Excellent news June! Any idea how long before your appointment?

Hi Laura - What's wrong with the pc? Missing you  . Going to venice for 3 nights, then up to the Dolomites for a week, then to Verona. Looking forward to some mountain air.

Hope you get the pc sorted soon!

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there,

Lily holiday sounds fab!!  I'm jealous!

As for the comp it must be a modem fault I think as internet keeps cutting out, doing it on both comps so must be something that effects them both.

Guess what I've done, I've fallen over and hurt myself, I was running for the train and slipped over, people just stepped over me to get onthe train.  I'm in agony, massive big lump on my leg and huge purple bruise and all my arm and ankle are killing me. I know I'm going to ache all over tom I know!  

Ah well friday tom so at least a couple of days off work to recover!

How you ladies today?  Any exciting gossip?

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura!   I'm shocked no one gave you a hand to get up and check you hadn't fainted etc. Not a good reflection of our world eh?! Hope you manage some sleep tonight.

As for me, well was supposed to fetch parents from the airport but ended up DH going alone, whilst I took LO to hospital - had trouble waking her this morning and her breathing was laboured and coughing crackly. I'm blaming a lady we had an appointment with a few days ago, who did nothing but cough and tell us how she'd just returned from work after 4 days in bed. Thankfully, they put her on a nebuliser which worked and we've brought one home with us. They also cleared her breathing tubes which was awful to watch - she really screamed as they put the tube down  . After being so well for 6 months, I'm so sad to see her suffering now. Should have kept her at home whilst there's so many bugs about at the moment. I'm praying for a quick recovery.

Off to bed now. Love Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to hear you have both been suffering!  Hope your poor little sweetpea is better really quickly Lily, bless her.  It must have been really frightening for you.  

Laura - can't believe no-one helped you when you fell - hope you are not suffering too much today huni!  

I am not sure how long I will have to wait for my appointment.  Guess I shall have to wait and see once I get letter.  At least I know the wheels are in motion!  Had pain/soreness over cysts area the last two days, so will be glad to get it all sorted!

BIG HUGS to you.......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily!  Why did you not text me to let me know! Poor LO.  Do you thinkshe may have asthma or is it just a bad cold/flu.  How is she now? What a shock for you.  How are you feeling?  I'm all anxious and worried now, hope she is feeling better now.

JUne - Hello my love.  Weekend,.. yeah!

Bruise is huge now, really black been showing it off at work for sympathy! 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Docs said there was no association with asthma. It's just a real bad cold that she's caught and it unfortunately is one that's going round attacking the chest. Thanks for being so lovely Laura - she is actually a bit better today, thank heavens. The hospital gave us open access for 24 hrs should she get worse. DH turned up at the hospital with my parents in tow, who haven't seen LO for over 2 months and as the doc was examining her I looked at DH and his eyes were just full of tears, which was so much more emotional considering I've only ever seen him cry once.

Current plans are still to go on hols, but we're reviewing it on Sun....

Sorry about the bruise - ouch! Hope Tim's avoiding it! Up to anything this weekend?

Hi June - sorry about the soreness you've been getting. Is it more decorating over the weekend or a couple of days of pure indulgence  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. Have just watched Breaker Morant - what an emotional film.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there,

Lily - So did LO just come home and not have to stay in?  I remember when my neice broke her arm when she was about 18 months, she had to have an op and was in for a few days.  Was horrible, sis had to stay and sleep in a chair and little ones crying all night.    So how is she today?  So hope you still get to go on hols.  Yes, very sad when men get upset.

June - I've had alot of pain in my right ovary last couple of days, had to take tablets and everything... you think I may have a cyst?  What sort of pain is it?  Mine was over oneside, lower back and tummy.  How you feeling today?

HI Pin and any Lurkers!

Oh my day was busy, up early and went to look at that house, was nice, very quite but also only few mins from town centre.  But the garden was small and open with the neighbours so not good for bunnies!  I would like to be a bit further out I think, although be nice to be close to the pub and nice restaurants!  then been kitchen shopping, not bought anything though, got aappointment at homebase for next sunday.  X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura and co,
How was your day? Interesting about the house - all a good process of elimination and narrowing down your  perfect one! Why do up the kitchen if you're thinking of moving, or is it necessary for prospective owners?

Met up with parents, auntie and Uncle for lunch. Had to get back for ski Sunday of course! DH would never have forgiven me if we'd missed it!

Hope everyone is well.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura - I do get pain over the ovary area on the side of the cysts and in back, but stomach pain can be for a number of reasons, not just a cyst.  Do you normally suffer with ovulation pains?  Unless you had a scan to check for cysts there really is no way of knowing huni.  If your pain continues maybe see a GP, but hopefully it will settle and you wont have to.

Lily - hope LO is much better now and you are able to go away sweetie.

Went out for a lovely meal with OH earlier to celebrate being together for 5 years!  Was lovely...  now drinking a brandy.... 

Hope you are having a lovely weekend.......

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - yes we would need to have new kitchen before we could rent this place out, just a cheapie.  So is LO all better?

June - I think it may have been Ov pains as had ewcm today, was on the side of my ovary that doesn't work so maybe it was struggling to push out a egg!  Although seems bit late for ovulation!  I wish I did have a scanner at home so I could have a peek!

Had a gigantic roast for dinner was lovely but I'm so full now!  

Off for a bath.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

June. What did you have?

Laura - so what's a big veggie roast contain then? Yes LO is a lot better, although not fully. Still a raucous cough.

Currently researching tickets we need to buy once we get to our destination - all public transport whilst we're there, which will be interesting with pushchair and parents that have only gone full package before. Plus my mother is so short she owns nothing but heels, so we're a bit concerned about the mountain terrain.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

Well the roast was spuds, parsnips, greens, toad in the hole, stuffing and gravy!  mmmm!

He he!  Can just imagine your mum up the mountain with her high heels on!!

June yes tell us what you had! We love food on this thread!

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

ok......I had tuna fish steak with mediterranean veggies and new pots roasted with corriander and other herbs..........it was delicious!!!  Oh yeh, for starter I had avacado and crispy bacon salad with pine nuts, slice of lemon and olive oil!  Had no room for desert!!

Your roast sounds nice Laura!!  Glad it was OV pains and you are ok now!!

Lily - glad LO much better!  Bet you have a fab hols......  at the heels walking up mountains!!!

How have your days been?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

June - dinner sounds scrummy!  Saying i'm all ok now been having backpain again now    goodness knows whats going on in there!!

Lily - You all packed and ready for the off?  What time wed are you off?  How long you away for? I will miss you.  Hows LO today?

Well I'mfeeling a poo today.  Just feeling low and anxious about my consult on Sat.  Really thinking I may be better with donor.  Have booked to see the counsellor to discuss it through with her.

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Laura - sorry to hear you are not feeling great!  Good idea to talk it over with counsellor huni.  At least you will have a plan to aim for after Saturday huni - if nothing else it may makes things a bit clearer for you.  All you can do is what seems best for you overall right now and if that is trying again with your own eggs, then go for it!  I dont think a clinic would put you through a cycle if they thought there was no hope - would they!!?    

I have had stomach pain today too and was kept awake with it last night......****e eh!!

Best go to bed as totally cream crackered......

Nite nite ladies......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks June... wish someone would just tell me what to do!  Hope your going to be around next week to keep me company!

Night hon... Im gonna curl up now too.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh dear - I'm too late to chat   - .

Both your meals sound so crummy. I love thinking about food and learning new recipe ideas.

Laura - I really hope you go for the Turkey treatment before the donor. I think it's great you are booked in with the counsellor and will of course support you in whatever you decide. I just would love you to try one place other than where you've been, for different attention/protocol. Will have to log on whilst I'm away to see how you get on. We're away for 12 days.

LO is much better, although up twice tonight so far - think she's still unsettled, but much happier about taking her on the plane now.

No, haven't packed yet, although it's mostly ready in a big pile in the spare room.... I'm so bad at packing!

Best go to bed too.
Chat tomorrow. We leave 8am Weds.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Just to say, I'm almost packed and will be up early, so it's soon bed for me. Will log on as soon as I can.... Definitely want to see how you get on Laura!

Love to you both. Night   .

Lily xx.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hope you arrived safe and sound Lily and have a lovely time.

Well June its just me, you and the lurkers!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Lily - sorry I missed ya......hope you have a fab time!!

Laura....yep, looks like us then......   How are you today?  I am still really tired today.....need an early night, but not sure it will happen!!  OH on shifts and due to finish 11pm tonight!

Re your comment, you wish someone would tell you what to do......all you can do is sit quietly and ask yourself the question, "should you give it another go with your own eggs, or use donor".  How do both questions make you feel?  Do you get a knot in your stomach?  You WILL know the answer if you go with exactly how you feel sweetie and whatever you decide will be right for you and you can change your mind at anytime.  Nothing is set in stone!!

Anyway, ive gone on enough......

Chat later sweetie

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks June.  I think Lily is right I should try again somewhere else, BUT so scared of failing again.  I'm not sure I have the strength to go through another BFN and using donor would hopefully give me that BFP. 

What do you do June?  I thought you were a hairdresser?!  

Roll on 11pm so you can head home.


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

... and me - i'm here   

Sorry i've not logged on for a while.  I could say i've been really busy but on reflection i think i've just been lazy and not been bothered to surf   

Dh is at Goodison watching Everton at the mo  and OJ is asleep so i'm just watching tv and surfing, oh, and i've just had a mars bar  

Laura, i hope your appt goes well - what time on saturday ??  

This time last year we had just got all our drugs and done our first injection.  Who'd have thought a year later i would be sitting here with my 7 week old daughter asleep upstairs  

Did anyone notice what Lily put about your meals - she put they sound CRUMMY  not Scrummy   

June - how's the decorating going ?

Lily -  hope the holiday is fab and your LO has recovered from her cough.

Pin xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Greetings from venice!  

Fancy spotting that Pin! I hadn't even noticed.

When's the appointment tomorrow, Laura?

Well had a sunny day today which was lovely. Immediately upon arrival yesterday though (on bus from airport) my mum got her bag unzipped and this dodgy bloke's hand got inside but fortunately nothing taken. She daren't say anything until after we got off the bus as she was worried what DH and dad would do  . Bad start. The I lost all 4 travel tickets - our 3 day travel passes (costing 120 euros) and it took 3 hrs to find them! Then DH locked us out of our room last night and had to fetch the night porter. Only gd thing is that's 3 things gone wrong, so hopefully will be trouble free from now.

Will log on tomorrow to see how the appointment has gone Laura  . Hope you have a really good chat and are able to make a decision with confidence.

Hi June and Pin   .

Los of love, Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello all

Laura......it was my DP that was working till 11pm not me... ........I work in an office and finish at 5pm......used to work as hairdresser!  Good luck Saturday huni!!  I think you have answered your own question....give it another go huni if that is where your heart is!  Don't look on any of it as a failure, but giving yourself a chance!  If you don't try then how will you know!  I often think why did I do it at all as have cysts now, but if I hadnt tried I would wonder about that too..........soooooo all you can do is go with it and see where it leads!  I wish you all the luck in the world huni......  

Lily.......hopefully that is the 3 things out of the way, as you say, and you can now enjoy your hols!  How is your little baba?  Hope she is better?   

Hi Pin...nice to see you here...... decorating at a standstill all week......been too tired!!  Have doors to paint, and hope to finish that at weekend!  Lovely to see you are enjoying motherhood......   

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening - 

Lily - how lovely for you to post from your hols,  I don't have consult til tom though!  We are going out in covent garden after to drinks and grub so won't be home til late.  Glad you got the 3 probs out the way and now can relax!

June - Hows you my lovely chickpea?

Pin - Hiya hon.  I so hope this time next year i will be posting something as lovely and uplifting as you wrote.  Another FF today was talking about feeling down and said all she has to do is watch her baby BF and it all disapears and she melts with love and amazement... hope one day I experience that.  

Yep, appointment tom.. scared.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Laura - good luck for today huni - I will be thinking of you!       

Hi Lily if you're reading.....hope your now having a fantastic holiday! 

Hi Pin sweetie....... 

Got my AF yesterday and is really heavy and painful at moment..... 

Chat later 

Love
J
xxx


xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening..

Well just quickie from me it went ok I think,they were really nice. Well they gave me options, they suggested natural and min stim IVF(to do here not with them) they suggested flare which I've had or another one..letrozine(?) which is a breast cancer drug.  They suggested taking DHEA but I'm already taking that and suggested I have some form of asprin ... can't remember what that was for...they will make a decision over best prot once I get my antral count done.

Iasked them if it was worth trying again and he said it was up to us, people all have different limits, which i felt was a good answer, he did say due to age and reg cycle we should try at the very least some natural cycles/ min stim as they good for PR's He did say not worth going to Turkey for this but to find a london clinic which I felt was nice, like he as treating me not just lining his pockets.

June - hope Af not giving you too much grief.  

Lily - Hope your having fun!

Pin -  

X


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Laura

That sounds positive huni!   I am really pleased that things are moving along for you and are now a bit clearer.  Have you decided on a natural/min stim cycle?  I wish you all the best luck in the world huni! xxx

AF not so bad today thanks ...... going to try and go to gym later 

Have a good day.........

Hi Lily & Pin


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

Laura - it sounds like they gave you some good advice.  Its now up to you (and tim of course   ), to decide on the best option for you.  

Hi June + Lily.

gotta go OJ awake, back later

pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

how are you?

Sorry been awol work tough and had stuff on in the evening (work not social)and the home comp playing up just to add to the complications!

I'm still undecided as to what to do.  

PIn and OJ - Hope you both well.

June - Any news on that appointment yet?

Lily - Hope your having a lovely time.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura huni..........we missed ya 

Sorry to hear you have been mega busy and that the computer is playing up!  

Take your time to decide huni - what does Tim think?  You could always see someone else to get more info?  The more info you have the better it will help you decide sweetie.  Maybe chill for a bit before deciding.

No appointment through yet!!  Is ****e - I have had back pain today and belly keeps swelling and it makes me feel sick at times (no not PG unfortunatley!!!).  I am at the end of AF and seems to hurt more at beginning and end at moment.  I have emailed the consultants secretary and they only got the letter today, even though I asked the surgery to fax it to them a week ago!!!  I have asked the secretary the expected wait time and will see if she gets back to me.  If not, I shall ring her Friday and maybe email the consultant again........Am really tired too as not slept well the last couple of nights!

Hi Pin and baba OJ!  

Hi Lily - hope your having lovely time.....

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay June,

Funny I've not slept well last few nights either.  Sorry your in pain... not fair is it.  

I've emailed another clinic today with some questions about nat IVF. Not sure I will ever make a decision or by the time I do it will be too late!  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

At last!
We left Venice Sat morning and have had trouble getting online up here in the mountains. Got page saying FF had been hacked into? Anyway one pc was so slow in Tourist Info, so I abandoned it after 15 mins. But at last I have chance to read how my lovely Laura has got on....  

Well the appointment sounds very good - like they were giving you a professional opinion without just wanting you on their books. How long before you get the antral result? What's Tim think? Where are you asking about natural? Looking forward to hearing more.... Missing you  .

Hi June - keep on at them! Sorry to hear about all the pain you've having. I hope they sort you with an appointment soon.  

Hi Pin. Hope you're well....  

Best go before my time's up. There's a big queue - not many connections here, so only allowed 15 mins per person....

Bye for now. Will log back on Sun night!  

Lots of love, Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi my lovelies.......

Laura.......natural could be good as you get a chance on several months, ........good for your body too not having it pumped full of loads of hormones!!  Could you talk to someone about it to see if it would be a good choice for you huni?  What is your worries about doing another cycle yourself huni?  You did produce good quality eggs last time didnt you?  Also, they can never tell 100% with quality........no one really knows which embryo will carry on and turn into a baba.....  Not that I am an expert of course!

If you are still that unsure, I would go see someone else I think and get another opinion of what they think would be the best way forward for you, but also listen to yourself........what do you really want?  Even if it seems impossible, go for it.....cos it may be just the right thing!

Hi Lily!!  Lovely to see you posting!  How are you getting on huni - having a nice time?  I will keep on at the hospital for an appointment - they will be sick of me!!

Anyhow........best get on...chat later my sweets...

xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

What are you all up to this weekend ??

We haven't done much this week - housework mainly inbetween cuddling OJ.  DH is not working this weekend so i am looking forward to a nice family weekend, probably involving more housework    Think we are planning to re-organise the book shelves in the living room - what joy !

June - i hope you are sleeping better now.

Laura - how's things?

Lily - nice to hear from you, hope you are having a good hols.

Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there,

Well I'm feeling pretty sad, the LFC which does nat/ min stimm IVF have emailed back there criteria and you have to have FSH under 8 and not had more than 2 cycles of IVF.    So only option is to go for natural at CREATE which I'm not that confident in as they have made mistakes on my friend on here and are quite expensive.  Feeling all rejected.  

Lily - Lovely to have you back, even if only briefly!  Looking forward to having you back on Sunday.  Not arranged the scan yet, wanted to wait til I heard back from LFC as they do an all in package, and didn't want to pay out for scans and bloods when they would do them for free.  Had my FSH etc all done yesterday as I had already reuested all this from the GP last month.

June- Hows you?  Hows the pains?  Got owt planned this weekend?  I'm just gonna have a lazy one.  

Pin - Your week sounds perfect!  

Anyway I better get up and do some jobs.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, June and Pin! Well we're back and as you can see I'm unpacking  . DH has gone to bed as we've been traveling since 06:30. Breakfast in Verona, lunch in Venice and dinner in England  . Quite shattered, especially as it's carnival time in Venice and so it was heaving (not ideal as my parents are crowdphobics) and not looking forward to Monday morning....

Laura - where's LFC? Isn't there anywhere other than CREATE that could do the nat IVF? When will you get the antral result? Have you got a busy week ahead of you?

Hi June and Pin  . Hope you've both had lovely weekends.

Tell me, did FF get hacked into and go offline whilst I was away? It said so on 2 occasions I tried logging on.... Trying to keep warm, it's freezing here  .

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura, Lily and Pin

Nice to see you back Lily!  No wonder you were tired after your travels!  Hope you had a fantastic time!

Laura - how are you doing?  Sorry to hear the news about CREATE.......is that the only place you can go?  Have you contacted any other clinics?

Hi Pin - hope you are having a good start to the week.

Pain has been quite bad today and have emailed secretary who didnt answer me and also left a message for her to call me and didnt return my call.  Going to email consultant now!  Feel so tired too.......was supposed to go out tonight, but too tired to move!

Lily.. I think the website went down for a while for work.....


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey where has everyone gone? 

Hope you are all ok and having a good week


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry I have comp probs at home and so can only log on from work at the moment and only after everyone else has gone home!

Anyway...

June -  hows you?

Lily - Missed you too!  

Well quickie from me as I am shattered as have been at work since 8, no lunch and still have bits to do.  Off to Camden tonight to see a mate in his band which should be fun and have a day off tomorrow!  

LFC is the London Fertility Centre, CREATE is a different option but I've heard lots of bad reviews on here about them so didn't really fancy them.  I had my first counselling session last night which was ok, she was a bit disorganised (late/ mobile going off) which put me off a bit however it was good to talk over the donor stuff.  We talked alot about my relationship with my family and sister and made me really thik twice as to if its a good idea to use her, but its good to think all this stuff through carefully.

I think we are going to go with Turkey as they are at least positive and they seem to really care for you so I think we are going to organise it for April.

Work is a nightmare at the moment and I'm shattered, looking forward to my day off tom. 

XXXXXXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hooray Laura's back! Hopefully your counsellor will think about it and be better organised next time. Glad Turkey feels positive.

Hi June! Have you had a response from secretary/consultant? How's the pain?

I'm shattered. We got back too late on Sun night, then with unpacking, washing, answer phone messages and work emails it's been a hectic few days.

Off to watch Location Location or is it Relocation??

Lots of love, Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Girls,

Good news.. the computer is sorted!  Looks like Tim had switched on the firewall or something so I can surf from home.. phew!

Had great time last night, did some dancing and had nice lazy day today, watched a dvd in bed and just pottered.  Hoping to get my gym bag together so I can go Yoga after work tom.. although my gym bag is in the boot of my car and tim can't find the keys!    But he is looking for them as we speak!

Oh also I bought myself a camera monday and then felt guilty spending so much money on myself its still boxed up!  

Anyway Lily, are you all sorted out and up to date with post holiday stuff?  How was the holiday anyway.. tell me your best bits!  

June - How you feeling? Still in pain? have you called the consultant?

Pin - How you and your little cuddly babe?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, lovely to have you back properly at last Laura!

Almost sorted out - just catching up on washing still.... Erm best bits?? Well there was a particularly good looking Italian waiter in one mountain top restaurant  . Even my mum asked me to take a photo!

More seriously, we enjoyed a great sleigh ride through the ski slopes, which was good for my non-skiing parents to experience. Food was very yummy and the sun shone, so all in all it was good fun.

So what's the time scale with Turkey? Also, what's the camera you decided on then?

Hi to June and Pin.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily you will laugh with the camera.  I ummed and ared for a whole afternoon.  I ended up getting the canon but probably preferred the nikon!    But the canon had an offer with a long zoom with it and I go t all in a panic and bought that one!  Its still all boxed up and I don't know whether to take it back or not!    Basically all the camera shops said either this one or the d40x (nikon) in my price range were the best but as I say I got a goo deal with this one.  Ended up after the insurance and the extra lenses and filters it ended up £720!    I had extra money in my wages this month as I get money for a yearly travel card and bought it afte that.  Such a lot of money to waste on myself. Tim says i should keep it as wanted one for about a year.  

As for Turkey we are looking at flying out mid April.  But need to confirm it all with the clinic.  Will try to email them over the weekend.

Holiday sounds good.  Love the idea of the sleigh!  Did you ski? 

Hi June and Pin.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

D40x eh? Well that's an ultra good one. Ours is the D50 which is about 4 megapixel less, but we've never used it on its maximum quality anyway or it would take up so much pc space. Also a nightmare if you want to send to kodak etc for printing. Why such a high spec or are you into poster printing?

Is the canon the EOS 400D? There's a good review about the two (N vs C) here, just in case you haven't used it yet, which concludes Nikon as being slightly better on image quality....
http://www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2007/04/18/Nikon-D40x/p1

Interested to know why you're going for the top notch? Amazon have a second hand d50/70 at good prices and new extra lenses, eg 55-200 for about £120. What size lenses are you needing? Interesting - and I thought we were keen photographers?! 

As for hols, yes we did ski - DH 5 days, me 4 - very exhilarating, although one day was scarey as it was very foggy, especially as there's only one way down a ski piste one you start, just a shame I couldn't see the edge! Had to shout 3 different times, DH I can't see you! Luckily some skiers were going past each time to follow.

Here's to April then?

Hi June and Pin, how are you both?

Off to watch a film.
Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there,

Well to be honest I just went into a couple of shops and had a chat etc.  Those two are the 2 both of them recommeded for a 'budget'   starter camera.  Although they were both the same price the canon worked out quite a bit cheaper with accessories.  I wasn't actually going to buy one I just got carried away! 

Anyway its open now and I've taken a few shots, its pretty complicated, to be honest, I have my photgrapher mags that I'm reading and looking at starting a course as well.  So I'll keep you updated!

As for PC space with have a huge memory on our PC and I have an additional external memory for backup.  I'll have to have a think about the email thing, my current camera is 8 MP I think and its not been a problem.. will the extra 2 MP make alot of difference?

I've always wanted to go skiing.  One day.  

Done anything exciting this weekend?

I've been to the gym today and tomorrow I'm taking my sisters kiddies bowling. I love taking them out, they make me laugh!

Oh we had a man come to price up fitting our new kitchen this mornign... £1,850!   So we are still looking!

Hi Pin and June  -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

What are you taking photos of?

Budget starter indeed! I presume they didn't have the D50/70 then? I'm sure your new one is absolutely fantastic - you must be really keen! Is it a new business venture, eg wedding photography? Please don't tell me it's to take photos of the cat, or I'll personally take it back myself! Even with our 'below budget' obviously dodgey camera (which was tops not so long ago) I've appeared in horticultural mags and on plant label images. Maybe I better drop it, so DH gets me one like yours!

Lily xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We are sitting here laughing our heads off as all I've taken pics of is the cats!!

Well they all seem to start at about £400 and thats what this one was. I guess yours is just an older model of oneof the news ones... I'm very sure its not dodgy!  And as Tim says it all about how you use it not  what camera you have, you can have the top notch one and if you can't use it properly then its useless!

I'd love to (as you know) move professions and I have a few ideas but for now I'm just going to take a basic photography course and see how I go.

Oh arc at you with published pics!! Fantastic... I'm a very long way from getting anything in the mags yet.  But that will be the first thing I would try out.. the london free paper always has a picture of the day so may start there!

Tim is busy taking pictures of his racing bike at the moment.. wondered how long it would take him to steal it!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night night.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening Laura,
Like the new ticker - very exciting   - ooh I can't wait.... Hope you've had a great weekend.

Didn't turn on the pc until tonight and discovered some unexpected orders for tomorrow morning - oops! There we were thinking we were gonna have an easy day. DH's best friend and wife coming over late afternoon, so want to finish early.

Off to bed soon. By the way did we finish that scrab game?

Lots of love, Lily. xxx

PS You just posted at the same time. Night night too!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, June and Pin! How are you all?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HIya,

I'm so happy  only have to get through work tomorrow and then I have a the  rest of the week off!  I ned to get my blood test results, been ready about a week and I still haven't called for them... bit scared.    Also Turkey have not replied to any of my emails for the last 2 weeks. Worried they don't want to treat me knowing what a no-hoper I am. Before the consult they replied almost straight away.  


I've had a sore throat on and off for days too.. hope I'm not going to be poorly when I'm off! 

So Lily did you sort out your orders?  How did dinner go with our mates? 

Hi Pin hows you?

June - Your quiet?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Oh how lovely - no work after tomorrow! How many emails have you sent to Turkey? Send another. Keep sending them.... Are you asking a specific question they can answer easily or are they waiting for your blood results too? Get the results sorted - you can't change them, so get them and then everyone can help you move on with them.

Hope your sore throat is better. I'm now almost back to normal after mine. Plus I can finally breath through my nose again and my limbs are no longer aching as much.

Orders sorted, yes and it was good to see our friends, even if it made the day a bit tight. Always lovely to see people we don't often see.

How's June and Pin - all very quiet  ?.

Off to buy a new house phone as one of ours now only works on loud speaker - not ideal!

Lots of love, Lily. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies  

Sorry been away...... not been that well.  Was woken Monday night with severe stomach pain and somehow went into work yesterday, but came home lunchtime and been off again today.  I have been onto the hospital since coming home yesterday and have managed to get an appointment for tomorrow at 10.30 due to a cancellation!!!!  YAY!!

Am a bit nervous about it now!!  Also have swollen glands in neck and dont feel 100%!  Think I'm rundown from lack of sleep!!

How are you all doing??

Laura I agree with Lily keep contacting the clinic - that is what worked for me with appointment tomorrow - be the squeaking wheel and they will have to give you the grease.......so to speak!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June,
Well I would like to say that's wonderful news, but I'm sorry you had to become so poorly to get it. Well done for keeping on at the hospital though  . Let us know as soon as you can, how you get on.

Hi Laura - how's you - holiday girl?  

Hi Pin - hope you're well?

Busy day in awful weather. Hope tomorrow's sunnier or I'll have to invest in a lightbox.  
Granny coming so that should add some fun to the day. My father rang her yesterday as he was supposed to be taking her out for the day, but rang and without introducing himself said, "Is it foggy there?". She replies "Pardon". He repeats "Is it FOGGY there?" Her reply? "No, I'm sorry, there's no one here by that name".

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh.

Tried calling the gp for results and couldn't get them as the receptionist said she can't give them to me only give them to the clinic I'm going to, when I said I was going abroad they said I would have to speak to the GP.  He is taking calls at 4.30 today.  I'm fed up, why is it all so difficult.  

Lily - Your nan always seems great!  

June - Oh poor you... let us know how the appointment goes.  

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY LADIES  

Well, got on ok at hospital.....saw a lovely lady gynea called Jane Moore - she explained things as they were and agreed that a laparoscopy to remove the cysts and remove any adhesions is the way forward.  She will check my tubes again while in there, but likely to be the same.....as I know.  She agreed that, although not the official line, in her experience ivf can trigger endometriosis due to the drugs.  The waiting list is 3 months, but she is also putting me on cancellation list and could be called at short notice.....YIKES!!!  I want it sorted, but not looking foward to op!!  I will have to go in on Sunday, have bowel prep (YUCK) and op on Monday, then home Tuesday morning (all being well!).

How has your valentines been?  I had 12 red roses, chocs and a little teddy bear waiting for me in kitchen when I got up this morning.  My other half is working until 11pm tonight, so won't see him, but he did cook me a nice meal last night to make up for it!

Laura - sorry to hear you are unable to get results - the receptionist could give it to you couldn't she......that sucks!!  Hope you have spoken to GP since!

Lily - your Granny sounds fantastic - made me chuckle, bless her!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - Yes I've heard IVF can make endo worse.... lets hope you get a call really soon and get it over and done with.. no hanging around and worring!  I assume its keyhole? 

Tim got me a 'love' photography book, its got some beautiful shots in it.  And some champers!  

Lily - You being wined and dined tonight?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey your two blokes are romantic! I got flowers - although they are lovely as I prefer smell to looks (flowers that is!) and they do smell wonderful. I got him his favourites: guinness (ready chilled in fridge) and heart shaped chocs which he decided to unwrap in bed this morning before breakfast.

June - great news on the appointment. Hope they get the op over with asap, so you don't have too long worrying about it.  

Laura - how did you get on with your GP/getting results?

Off to bed  . See you tomorrow.  

Lots of love, Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

early to bed lily honey?

I love spring glowers... yellow tulips are my fav.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura and June,
How's your days? Anything lovely planned this weekend? My parents are with us before they return abroad next week, so busy with meals etc....

I can't believe how cold it's been. I love being outdoors, but this weather is so discouraging!

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I went for a long walk in the forest today with my camera!  Was blooming freezing! Feels like a Sunday but its only Friday!  I love long weekends!  My folks are coming over Sunday.. dad has been guilt tripped into looking at our kitchen to see what he can do .. he thinks he may eb able to fit it all with his friend from the allotment.

Still no email from either of the clinics.  

We are hoping to go out for the day tom.. not sure where yet.. gonna have a surf now!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We was on the 2nd page!  

Hope you all had a fun weekend, I did!    But back to work tom.

My cat got caught behind the kitchen cupboard and we had to pull out loads of the kitchen to get her!  What a palava!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi lovely laura - thanks for saving us!   I did try to write this afternoon but got called away when visitors arrived....

Hope your cat's ok Laura? Bet she got scared  . 

Regarding no emails from the clinics - can't you telephone them? What are you waiting to hear from them about? Keep calling until they give you the info you want. Nobody will put you at top priority apart from you! Look at it as survival of the fittest/most eager/most organised....

So did your dad say he can help with the kitchen? Hope so  .

Went for a meal today - disaster. The pub had changed hands and the atmosphere just wasn't the same - all young kids running it with an attitude. Asked for plenty of veg with the roast lunch - guess what we got? A dinner plate size bowl half filled with pots (there were already roast pots on plate) with 2 spoons of carrot, 2 small pieces of cauliflower and 2 small pieces of broccoli - for 4 people! Them my parent's meat both came out very rare so went back, then LO started howling as she had a very dirty nappy, so DH walked out to the car to deal with it and never came back in as parents were complaining re food and service and getting nowhere. So, we went for a walk along the nearby riverbank, my mum stood in a load of dog poo, DH caught his jacket on barbed wire, climbing over a fence and after a few mins we had to turn back as we'd come to a dead end. Wished I could have gone back to bed and restarted the day.

Hi June and Pin.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry hon I shouldn't laugh but your day sounds so funny!! Your mum treading in poo just tickled me!!! I hate days like that.  I don't want to make you jealous but I had veggie stew for tea and it was fab!    Then  mango for pudding... mmmm.  Pub food can be pretty grim sometimes.  HAve your folks gone now?

Yes dad says he can do most of it and just needs someone to fit the worktops.  

Back to work tom, dreading it.  Lucky ole you to have own business and be able to work frm home.  

Yes I know I need to chase up the clinic... I'm just waiting for them to confirm that I do't need any further tests as they requested but I think they are just a waste of time as I've already had similar.  And to confirm when I can come out.  Feel a bit jadded with them, think maybe I should try doing nat IVF in London.  I'm so confused.  

Anyway trying to focus on getting my flat sorted so we can move.. think hat will make a huge difference to my life.  

As for kitty cat she is still really jumpy, hope she is back to her normal self after good nights sleep. 

XXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've just started a new game of scrab with you.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Been! 

So Laura - did you ring the clinic today? Good news about the kitchen. Hope work went ok?

Hi June and Pin.

Late to bed - working late.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry didn't get on last night, got home about 8 and fell asleep til 11 and then managed to drag myself into bed were I slept until 7.30!  Was shattered, think I may have some sort of virus, slight sore throat and cold keeps coming and going. 

Just organising getting the kitchen delivered and spoke to my dad about organising things, have so much to do and not around much next two weekends, I need to box up all the kitchen stuff and take out the old kitchen.. agh!  And work is tough at the moment.  Still soon be all done and then I'l have a shiny new kitchen! 

Lily - Your folks gone home now?  What visitors do you have this weekend then? You always have someone!  We are staying in London with Tims mum on sat so that should be fun.

Pin - Hows you?

June - Any news on that op??

XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey Laura - you do sound under the weather - how are today?

As for my folks, yes they've gone now. Won't see them for a few months now. Visitors this weekend were DH's best friend and wife again who stopped by on way back home after they're hols in SE UK.

Trying to get our new label printer to work  .

Hi June and Pin.
Back later.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello dear,

I feel low in every way.  Still no reply from any of the clinics, feel rejected.  Am shattered too, work is really tough at the moment. 

Oh new hardware... how exciting! Label printer sounds great... I'm a saddo!

Off to cook my tea.. back soon.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, how's you? Why don't you telephone the clinics? Why's work so tough?

Off for baked trout. Back later.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily, Trout is my absolute favourite!!!  Is there a special occasion?

Work is so terrible at the moment as we have had 4 social workers leave and they aren't being replaced due to re-structuring, this is coupled with the fact that we are getting to the end of the fiscal year and this adds alot of extra paperwork etc. and of course means the budget is over spent and we are being quizzed and questioned over any money we spend.. hopefuly should ease up in April.

I sent an email to the clinic in turkey last night and I must have been a bit off with them as I have recieved a email and an answer machine message from them.  Not sure I want to go there now though.    Still nothing from the London place even though I bumped my previous email to them at the weekend and asked for a response.

Just feel hassled by everyone at the moment.  My dad is calling me to ask me about pipes and asking if we have done this or that yet and of course we haven't... dreading him doing the kitchen but need to just grin and bare it I guess!

Feeling low and exhausted still but guess thats just possible early PMT?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh honey!    Good news about Turkey though - what's the outcome of the contact then? What else needs doing before they help you decide what step to take next. Obviously you need to go where you are comfortable but don't dismiss them at this stage, not until you further the next best step to take bit. See what they think and what they offer, then see how you feel.

Off to watch a film.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

They just want my test results.. still not got them off GP yet!  

What did you watch?

I'm meeting up with the girls on the PR thread next sat night in Bournemouth, prob too far for you but we all staying over in a hotel... you'd be very welcome if you could get a babysitter?  Prob too far but throught I'd ask.

Also I'm an auntie again.. little boy 7lb.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How come you haven't the test results yet? Thought they were waiting for you to ring the Gp?

Thanks for inviting me down - haven't been to Bournemouth since I was in training - it was my first visit, winter, very cold, and I was in nurse's accommodation for 6 weeks - made better by a very nice anaesthetist from Germany  . Bit too much on though for next week. Bet you'll have a great time.

As for film. My brother has disposed of his VHS player and handed over loads of films on cassette. DH noticed 'Gone with the Wind' and was so shocked I hadn't seen it - made me watch it.... What a long film! Sad too, but not quite what I expected. Think I better hide Kenny Rogers quick!

So is the kitchen still intact? Where you off to this weekend?

Hi June and Pin.   

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hiya,
just quickie to let you know that I had great night last night and now off to London with Tims mum. 
Catch up tom. 
XXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Had a fab weekend but shattered now.  How was your weekend?

My test results are waiting at the GP surgery I need to find time to pick them up.  

Talkin of VHS we have a massive box of them and we are just going to take them to chariy shp I think, seems a shame but we need to make some space.

Ohhh sounds interesting.. who's this dr then? Wonder if he still there?!  I could look him up!

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

What did you get up to?

So, when are you off to the surgery?

Had a fairly quiet weekend which made a lovely change. DH enjoyed the rugby on Sat, whilst I pottered about. Today we went for a very yummy carvery - just perfect for me with 8 different veggies! Had a walk about and a bit of shopping before heading back for Ski Sunday: wouldn't hear the end of it if we weren't back in time for that!

Just completing some online shopping before bed  .

Night, looking forward to hearing about your results....

Love, Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well the surgery is only open between 8 and 6pm which is before and after work for me so not sure when I can get it, could go sat morning but may see if I can go into work late one night to collect.

On Friday I went with my mate to brick lane and drinks in london, then more drinking at home...  then sat we went to the hotel (was very fancy) in russell square and then for drinks and dinner and then sunday we went covent garden... was lovely but too much for one weekend was shattered when we got hme and had to take a cupboard out and then a pipe was broken so we had to mend that too.... shattered today.

Internet shopping? owt good?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

New bed and a food processor. No doubt you'll be in bed soon after the weekend you've had, so I'll say goodnight for now. Have you heard from June or Pin? Hope they're both well.  

Lots of love, Lily. xx I'll see if you've scrabbed.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi sweeties 

Sorry been AWOL.........have been shattered everynight when come home from work and had to take today off as now have a horrible cold, sinus pain and really sore throat.  Went to bed when I got home from work last night with a high temp feeling really rough.  Didnt want to stay off work as had to have 2 days off recently with my stomach pains, but had to go back to bed this morning!

Weekend was good - had a girly day shopping and having lunch with a friend who havent seen in a while - was a great day!  Sunday was shattered and started with the cold in afternoon, so didnt do too much!

Hope you are both well? 

Hi Pin if you're reading..... 

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hay girls,

I've had a terrible day. I got upset at work as just too much to do and then cried... manager got called to deal with me as coleagues worried about me... how embarrassing.    Meeting with the union rep on Thurs to discuss how we move this recruitment freeze forward!

Lily - I need to get  a new food processor ours broke last weekend... I use it alot to make smoothies.  What did you get?  Won't order one until new kitchen in now as packing up but will get one.  Yes I'm still shattered from the weekend.

Pin - Where are you!!!

June - Poorly June.  Hope you better soon my love.  Any news on that op!!  Get that out the way and you will be all sorted I can just tell.  

XXX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi my darlings

Just to let you know I got op date today!!  Go in on Sunday 16th March and have op on 17th (St Patricks Day!)!!!  Nervous now!!  At least I have got the cold out of the way before then eh!!

Hope you are all ok?  Have you got your results yet Laura?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, fantastic news June - don't be nervous - it's progression: help you get sorted. I'm really chuffed it's come round so soon. All that perseverance paid off eh! Sorry to hear you've been unwell, but like you said at least you've got the cold out of the way pre-op.

Hi Laura. So, was you manager understanding? I hope so. It's awful you feeling like that. Have you been given extra work/cases that should be for somebody else then? As for food processor - I got a Kenwood for chopping veg/salad for soups/coleslaws with blender attachment. Good choice at Argos.

Tired today. Work just getting going for season. Ought to be in bed. Will just have a quick scrab.

Lots of love, Lily xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Lily     Don't work too hard sweetie!  Your first Mothers Day Sunday eh.........hope you get spoilt!

Laura - how is work now?  You have a lot going on at the moment sweetie, so things are bound to get on top of you - be good to you huni..xxx

I got the letter from hospital today and says as they take emergencies date may change, but would call to let me know and it says cos they are a teaching hospital occasionally they ask if students can examine you while under anaesetic..........don't like the sound of that.......don't mind them examining me while awake and I can see what they are examining, but not sure I want them poking with my girly bits while I am in dreamland!!!     Hope they don't change date......please........    

Hope you are having lovely evenings..........just going to cook something for me......DP is at work till 11pm.......sucks!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - Oh fab about the op date!    Get all over and donw with.  

Lily - Oh yes your first mummy's day!!  How exciting what you got planned?

Still not got results yet, will get them on sat am.  Had to work late last night as one of my clients was beaten and left for dead in his flat before xmas and they caught the buggers yest so was down the police station til late.  But good to have got them behind bars... well for now.

As for why I'm so overworked we have a few sw's down so we need to do more work and its end of the year too and have lots of added things to do too!

Be better soon.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey Laura - you do see life! Worst we see is the headstrong slug slowing devouring its leafy victim....
As for weekend - off to help granny in her loft on Saturday - needs a good clearout apparently and I've got the job. Sunday I've requested a picnic and walk by the sea but have just found out it's going to be cold and raining  .

Hi June, I can understand how you're feeling re the students, but then they have to learn somehow and to be honest I'd personally prefer it if I was under the anaesthetic. It's not as if they'll be having a good laugh and joke: it'll be all very professional and no doubt won't last long at all. I really hope they don't change the date. Fingers crossed. I was wondering what do you cook when DP is at work? Do you do extra for him later or maybe he takes something with him? Did we warn you that Laura and I have a thing about food?  

Off to bed soon.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls.

Well I got my test results back..

tsh - 1.44 mu/l 
Prolactin - 389 mu/l
E2 - 211 pmol/l
Lh - 2.1 iu/l
FSh - 5.9 iu/l

Any thoughts?

Anyway I'm off to Portsmouth in a bit with the PR thread... bit scared.. hard meeting all these people, have such high expectations of them.  Fingers crossed we all get on.

Have a lovely Mummy day ... hope the weather holds out for you.. its lovely here today.
June maybe write something funny across your boobs for the op!!  I've always wanted to do that!!

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hope you have a great night Laura - very exciting and brave!

As for the results - your LH to FSH ratio is fantastic - much better than mine ever was. Things are looking good!

Hi June - hope your weekend is relaxing....

Been to granny's and sisters with nephews Birthday present (they've got rats in the lounge! PETS that they actually bought!).

Off to the seaside tomorrow as long as the weather is ok.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - I used to keep rats as pets when I was younger... they are lovely!!!

So how was the seaside?

June - Not too much longer now.  

Well I had a lovely night. up chatting until late. Was good fun. Tired now though.

Also a little doggy run out in front of our car on the way back from the gym.. we missed it but the car behind killed it. can't get the image from my mind.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Glad you had a good night. Awful news about the little dog - time will heal. I am wondering why its owners weren't looking after it?

Seaside was grand. Went to a specialist nursery, park and then seaside. Had picnic then meal on way back home. Bit too late back but was so good to get away for a few hours. Back to a very busy day tomorrow.

Hi June.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday.  So I need more details... what did you eat!

Well only 3 more days at work and then I have just over a week off... am exhausted, can't wait for a rest.

Early night for me as I'm shattered.

Night night. X

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura - you do sound tired  . Roll on your week off. When's the kitchen being done?

Food glorious food  . Well on way home we called at Frankie and Benny's and had garlic mushrooms with garlic bread, mushroom lasagne and surprisingly some lovely vegetables.

Busy day today - head had to think too much! Need an early night too.

Hi June.

Bye for now. Will scrab before I go.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Tried. You haven't been yet!  

Nudge nudge


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh sorry hon, I tried to get on last night but it wouldn't let me on.  I'll try in a mo!

Yes I am shattered, meant to be off from Thursday but looks like I will have to go in fri, still a week off will be fab.

As for the kitchen, my dad was over today and painted the ceiling and took some of the tiles off.  Its being delivered on the 31st so next week I plan to take out some more of the cupboard etc.

I took my niece and nephew to frankie and bennies a couple of weeks ago, food was tasty then too!

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
What a shame going in Friday, but great you've a week off. Very exciting about your kitchen - getting started and all that. Are you still thinking of moving or maybe you'll stay with the new look?

Have you emailed Turkey then with the results? Looking forward to hearing what they say.

Busy day today. Busy tomorrow too. Hope it's not too cold....

Off to scrab before bed.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Oh i wish i wasn't working tom!!  But at least I didn't have to work late tonight and I have the whole day in office to tidy things up so can go off with a clear conscious.    Off to see my mate in Brighton on Sat, no other firm plans yet.  Tim wants to go to the British museum to see the army thing (can't think what its called) I have lots of things to do too, just odds and sods.

I got email back from Turley today, I'll have to copy the protocol they have sent its, Letrozine and GonalF.  Just need to work out when we wil go... just need to pin Tim down to some dates now.  I'm thinking will be May.  

Grrr so angry too wth Barts, I have a letter today to say my appointment has been cancelled and re-arranged for JUNE!  I cycled in Nov, 7 months, thats really crap isn't it.  

Sorry that was a real me post!

Hows you? Why so busy? Just spring or end of finacial year stuff?

Hi June... where are you?? Hope your okey dokey.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My protocol

''We will use Letrozole + FSH protocol in which we start Letrozole(Femara 2,5 mg) tablet on cycle day 2 and start the stimulation with Gonal F on cycle day 3''


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Laura, Lily + June.  I hope you are all ok.

DH is watching Everton and OJ is in bed so i took the chance to come on FF.

Soz for not being on for a while but we've been a bit busy.  DH was off work for a bit, we've had valentine's day, my birthday, DH's birthday, and my mum's birthday and mother's day on the same day!!  Expensive and hectic.  

And its my cousin's birthday tomorrow so we went out for lunch today - very nice.  For Laura and Lily, i had parsnip and nutmeg soup (absolutly wonderful, will have to find a recipe), Fish and Chips, and syrup sponge and custard, all for £6.75 !!  OJ was with us and was ever so good.  I took 3oz of boob juice with me so that was her sorted  

On saturday we are going to have a family portrait/photo taken - i wanted to do it for ages to celebrate OJ's birth but we have only just gotten around to it,  at least she is smiling now so i'm hoping it will be good.  I've decided what OJ is to wear but i'm stressing about me, after all its got to hang on the wall for a good few years, i want to look my best    May go shopping tomorrow.

Pin xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Wel hello lovelies!!!! Katey here...bet you thought I had forgotten you. Ha! Well I have not! And it's so nice to see other ladies on here (Olivia Jane is a poppet!).

Not managed to read through everything - would take me an age. 

Just wanted to let you know that I am stil checking up.

Where is Tracy??

Hugs

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

KATEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

I'm so excited!!!

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Ah bless ya!

How you doing?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

oh and our lovely Tracey is not about at the mo, she had another failed DE cycle and was pretty unwell afterwards, we have had the odd message from her but shes not been on for a long time properly.

Good to have you back kiddo!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

happy to be around.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm ok, work is a bit of a mare at the moment.  I am working such long hours.  Otherwise ok.  I've put on alot of weight with the comfort eating.    

We having a new kitchen fitted in a couple of weeks. 

Er.. not sure I can think of anything else... my life is pretty dull!


So tell me your plans in details please... and tell me how that little thinker boy of yours is?


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

New kitchen eh??!!!?? When did you win the lottery?

I bet you are as thin as a rake...comfort eating indeed! I am the size of a small country and dieting like mad for my holiday. But SOOOOOOO  hungry!

Jack is fine. Teething like mad and letting me know about it. Can you believe he is 9 months tomorrow??!!!!!!!! This time 9 moths ago....oh dear let's not think back!!

I am having a real problem changing the pic on here. It's driving me mad.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe you should crop your pic to make it smaller? Its not showing up at all on my comp anyway.

Oh holiday?? Sounds fab.. where you off?

I'm on leave from work next week can't wait so totally shattered.  No holiday though.  

Kitchen was a just a cheapy and my dad and tim are fitting it!  Oh dear, but means we can rent place out and move.  Tim has interview next fri so fingers crossed he gets that and a pay rise and we can move on.. so need more space.

So how is your lady garden these days?  Must be all mended now?


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Katey, nice to see you back on, afterall it was your thread originally  

Pin xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm not sure that a lady garden ever recovers from a gigantic head passing through it. Stitch wise all is well but it is a shadow of its former self.

Where is Tim's potential new job based


Pin - Thanks for that! You are right too!!!! It's actually quite nice to know that the Muskateers are still hopeful after all this time.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well all the muskateers are mums now except me.  

On the Barts thread I am also the lone babyless ranger... I think I must be the FF ever.. youonly have to post on the same thread as me and you get preg!  

Tim is currently acting up as team manager local to us here, but the interview is for 4 different posts all over essex so I hope he gets it and chose one of the ones further out so we can afford to rent.. I guess we will know very soon.  Just hope he gets it otherwise he will be demoted to his old job, thats really hard to do.  

Glad the lady garden is better.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura that is just not true. You are not destined to be a babyless ranger forever. You too will have a dodgy lady garden one day soon. Positive.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well spider I suggest you hang around with me... I have the golden touch for everyone else except me!!  

Ah Katey I so hope your right.. I will have a bend and wonky lady garden one day too!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

ahhhhh...you so will. spiderwebb too.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah Spider me hearts just not in it... I'm just looking into my 4th yes 4th cycle.. we promised we'd stop at 3 but here we are still carrying on.    Have you done IVF yet?  

So katey.. I want your holiday details? somewhere hot?  Me and Tim may go away for the weekend after his interview... really need a few days away.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey - what's happened!!!! A fantastic welcome back Katey party and I've only just turned up. Mind you nothing unusual, I'm usually late for everything. It's all just too much though - I'm so tired I think I'm going to cry with excitement!!!!

 to Katey and Spiderwebb. 

So KT - where exactly ARE you going on holiday? You know you can't tease Laura and I with something like that without giving further details. I'm thinking Scotland? So wonderful to hear from you  .

Hi Spiderwebb! Pleased to meet you honeybunch! Are you cycling at the mo - or have plans to soon?

Hi Pin - lovely to hear from you....

And Laura - that Bart's appointment change is so unbelievable - I am so pleased you're looking/currently deciding on other options. Don't know much about the Turkey protocol though - have you come across it before? Are you pleased with the idea?

Hi June - come and meet Katey - our long lost friend! Laura and I have been so patiently waiting for her, whilst missing her madly! Hope you're ok?

Must go to bed soon - enough excitement for one evening methinks  .

Just watched Jamie Oliver at home cooking with my favourite veggies - alliums - all that lovely garlic, onions and leeks. Is it me - or has he got cuter with age? Haven't seen him for quite a while. Maybe it's just my hormones  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello gang!

Well I am officially on leave now, not back until the 18th!  

Gots big list of things to do though, hope to get at least some of them done!  We shall see.  Tonight just going to relax, few jobs in the morning and then off to Brighton for the evening.

So weekend plans ladies?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Must get in the garden tomorrow, then off to visit friends on Sunday - they live about 2hrs away.

Happy holidays Laura   .

Evening all.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

evening spider,

tell us more.. what treatment you having? where? what you had before?
We are nosey and need details on this thread!!!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Lovely to finally 'meet' you Katey 

Hello to Spiderwebb too!  

Laura - have a lovely break sweetie - hope kitchen going well!  You are not the only one with an in-tact ladygarden........sadly mine is too!!!    Some day soon I think yours will be intact no more huni!! 

Lily - hope you manage to get out in the garden tomorrow have fun with your friends on Sunday!

Well.......I am still trying to get rid of remaining cattarh (is that how you spell it!?) and bit of congestion in right sinuses.......not major, but as I have pre-op appointment Thursday need to get rid of it!!!  Am going to start taking Actifed tomorrow to try and shift it!!

Am no upto too much, apart from off to town to get some bits tomorrow and maybe to La Tasca for a meal afterwards!

Have lovely weekends sweeties............

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Spider -   Sorry was only kidding about wanting to know your business.  Just I guess I'm so used to knowing everything about everyone on here i come across as insensitive! Sorry. BUT remember we have all been through poo and have all been through different stuff but had the same heart ache.  We're here for you if you need us.

June - Not long til op.. how you feeling about it?    Gonna start remoing cupboards next week, just relaxing the weekend!  I went La Tasca on Wed night, in the week they do as much as you like for £10!!  Tim loves it!

Lily - oh I'm so jealous of your garden.  

Katey - Looking forward to your holiday details.. I'm thnking Italy!  

Pin and OJ - Hope you both well.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I alway find having a plan B (which I currently lacking) helps me bounce on to the next stage.  One day we will get there   You know my follow up appointment is now 7 months after my actual treatment.. how bad is that!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
For a minute Laura - I had to ask myself which garden you were asking about  . One is definately forever changed, the other hopefully will change soon as it's far too overgrown and needs pruning - getting myself into a bit of a pickle here....  

Hi Spiderwebb. This thread would never wish it hadn't asked - we're truly fantastic at asking questions and being information gatherers (some would call it nosey) - but I would call it a genuine concern for our fellow muskateer and a true desire to give support and help where we can. Whenever you feel like chatting and sorting things out 'aloud' we'll be here.

Hi June - lovely to hear from you. Hope that Actifed works smartish - don't want any postponing....

Hi Katey! Well which is it? Scotland or Italy??

Might just do bit of late night shopping - although the number of parcels that are being left at our door is concerning DH a bit - think he's worried I've developed a 'problem'. Just one more thing  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh what you been buying lIly!!

And   about the garden... I'm sure both your gardens will look lovely after a wee spring tidy up!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm STILL looking for a mobile phone. DH wants a Nokia. I would really like a flip phone with gd camera, minimum 2MP, pay as you go. Can't find one  . Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all.

Funny I was surfing for a new phone last night, mine is really playing up.  Its a Nokia but had been really poor quality. the camera is a good one though.  People call and it goes stright to voice mail and it takes a bout 4 goes to connect.  

Anyway I need to get some jobs donw then Brighton!  

Have good weekend ladies if I don' get back on before I go.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend and the storm tonight treats you kindly  .

Catch up with you all tomorrow.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls,

had fab weekend in Brighton and then went to London last night to see Tim's mate in a band. was a bit tipsey!    Shattered today, so glad not at work today the weather is terrible.

How was your weekends?

Lily hope you not working outside today?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well managed not to this am, but unfortunately had to this pm. Not too bad, happy to venture back in though - ended up going swimming to cheer the day up. What are you up to this week off then?


Hello Katey, June, Pin and Spiderwebb where ares you  ?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello dear,

Well I have a really busy week ahead planned but hope to get away at the weekend after tim's interview.

Tomorrow I have hair cut, smear test and car to the garage planned!  All fun fun fun! NOT.

Oh swimming that sounds nice. I need to get to the gyn this week.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night night spider!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Mmmmm Lily....so which garden needs pruning I know that mine definitely needs a meeting with the secateurs!!! AND I cannot believe that you still do not have a phone!!!!!!!!!!! How long has it been?

Should I divulge the holiday destination now...nah, later.

June..Hi! It is lovely to 'meet' you too. I have no idea what the op is but I wish you the very best of luck and I cannot sing the praises of actifed, or sudafed, highly enough!!

Spider...nice to meet you too. The girls on here are fab (well, I know Lily and Laura are and I am quite sure the ladies I do not know are too) so you're in a good place.

Laura - why the leave Holidays Any Tim news What is this La Tasca I am so hungry!
I hear that 3 times lucky is no longer true...apparently it's 3+ times lucky so you're going to be fine!

Ready for the holiday news?

Mmmmm


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Oops did I forget to say?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Katey you are such a tease!!!  Come on spit it out... where you off too?

As for the leave I had some left over that needs to be used by the end of March, and the kicthen needs ripping out before the new one arrives... and I have so many jobs to do!    Was great this morning with the horrid weather knowing I did not ahve to get up and walk to the station to wait for a train which no doubt would have been delayed!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

KATEY!!!!

Hi Laura, June and Spiderwebb    .

At least the haircut should be fun Laura  .

Katey, where's Jack's photo gone - I hope it means we're in for an updated one? Mind you in the wicked   mood you are in at the moment, he'll probably be 5 before we see it.  

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I've done it.  I'm off to Turkey on the 24th April, my leave is booked and hospital just flights to sort out.  

I'm going for the first week on my own then tim coming for last 10 days!... how brave am I!!  

Oh and my hair looks all chopped and horrid!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Laura......wooohoooooooo well done on booking the clinic  .......you are brave going for the first week on your own, but knowing what a strong lady you are, you will be fine and will probably enjoy relaxing on your own for a while......        And I bet your hair looks lovely!!

Hi Katey.......I am have a laparoscopy to remove 2 endo cysts from right ovary and while they are in there they are going to re-look at my tubes!  Have to go in Sunday for lovely bowel prep and op will be Monday, home Tuesday........am very nervous about it now!!!    So....come on, do tell where you are off on hols?  Hope somewhere not windy or too cold!?

Hi Lily and spider  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Fantastic Laura!!!!      I'm so very pleased and excited for you. I love it when things get moving....

Hi June - Glad to hear the op's almost here - over before you know it. Fingers crossed re the tubes....

Hi KT and Pin.

Off to watch some tv.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls,

Yes I'm getting excited now (i think!) gonna order a travel book in a minute and then can plan a few things to go and see while I'm there... will take my new camera!!  Will also take laptop as room has WIFI so you can all keep me company!    If I get scared I can just stay in hotel, it has gym and pool and room service!!

What you watching Lily?  Shamless on in mo. I love it!

Katey - come along... where you off too?  Please say Istanbul on the 24th April!!!!  That would be so fab!  I could babysit Jack so you and Robin go out on town!!

June - Op will be fine, its amazing how quick you recoer, I had similar in August and was up and about in no time!    Let get that over and done with!  Then we can plan something fun for you!

Spider - Evening chick. 

Pin - I just said hi to you on the PR board!!  But Hi again!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Ladies 

Am off for pre-op appointment later this morning (hospital is an hour away!) and bit nervous about it.  I am on antibiotics that Dr gave me just incase cos my sinuses/catarrh still not totally gone!!  They have upset the balance of me belly and made my anal fissure sore....TMI   Shall let you know how it all goes later.......

Hope you are all having a good morning!


j
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So how'd it go June? Sounds like you're suffering a bit already....

Hi Laura - Have you got the travel book then? What about flights? Anything else need sorting before you're ready? How's the kitchen?

Hi KT, Spiderwebb and Pin.  

Busy day - as it gets closer to Easter it'll get even busier - good really to offset the winter.

Back later, Love Lily. xxx Have to see what's on tv tonight and check scrab  .


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

June  - So how was the pre-op.. mine was really quick.. in and out!  Hardly seemed worth it! Not long now.. 

Lily - I bet spring is the busiest season for you isn't it?

As for Kitchen..half boxed up and a mess
As for IF, need to pay them my deposit which I will do in a mo and then to book the flights, just waiting for them to confirm which airport I will need to go to as was about to book and reaslised there is 2 diff ones!  Books not arrived yet.  Desperately trying to get a cycle buddy out there so not on my own for the week.

Oh we went to the Zoo today.. i love the zoo.. will post my piccies on ******** tonight.

Pin, Spider and Katey!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Laura - scrab time! Can't find the zoo photos  .

Hope you're ok June  .

Need to concentrate on a write up for a mag now, but getting distracted  .

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just doing them now... give me 5 mins!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Nearly time!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Great photos  . Good camera  . Love the one of the snoozing tiger, giraffe and rhino. Looks like you had a lot of fun. Is Tim off this week too?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh how oddd... it said upload failed??  He has been off most of week, but is revising for his interview tom.  To be honest he's driving me nuts!!! 

But yes we had fun today!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So how did the interview go?

June - how are you?

Hi Katey, Pin and Spiderwebb.

Off to scrab.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi honey,

Presentation and interview went well but there was a maths test and he panicked and didn't do it so I doubt if he has it. They are still interviewing until next week he will find out fri but not holding out much hope.  

Hows your day?

June - not long now.  

Hi Kt, Pin and Spider.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura  . I was wondering today - will you have internet access whilst in Turkey - don't know how I'll cope not knowing what's going on otherwise  ?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes!!!  I'm taking my laptop and have wireless in my room!!!!! So I'll be on every nigth and day!  I'll be in need of extra posts whilst on my own so pencil in the 23-30th April to do nothing but sit by your PC and talk to me!!!

Bought a guide book today!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Ladies

I am off to the hospital this afternoon - have to be there at 3.30pm!  Not sure if they will still do as I have had a sore throat since yesterday ......bloody typical!!!!  I am still on anti-b's (finish tomorrow) so cant be a bacterial infection!  Hope it aint thrush!!

Anyhow, shall update you when I can....

Hope you are all well and have a lovely Sunday....

Love
J


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck June.  I'm sure it will go smoothly and you will be home i no time... I will be thinking of you.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June,
How did everything go?  

Hi Laura - what are you up to? How hot will it be then in Turkey when you go? Is the protocol very different to what you've done before? How often will you be scanned once you're stimming?

Hi Katey, Spiderwebb and Pin.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya!

June - Hope op went wel and your recovering ok, think your home tom and so hope you back on soon to let us know your ok.  

Lily - I've been putting thins on ebay today... been meaning to for ages but never done it before, I have 7 things on, hope some of them sell.  Noones even watching them yet but guess still early for that.  New protocol will be similar to last with stimms starting on day 3, but on day 2 I will start on Letroz?? something that should hopefully kick start a few more follies... but we'll see.  They scan on day two when i get there check womb lining is thin before I start on the stimms (thats new too) and will do bloods.  I have to attend the hospital every day as they do your injections and I think you get scanned from day 4ish alternate days, they also do EC and ET every day of the week so will do things when I need then doing which is good, rather than fitting round clinic times.  I'm quite excited now!  Oh god please let this work... what will I do if it doesn't? 

I've looked up some nice veggie restaurants and working out where I want to visit etc.... all them Meze's!  mmmmm!

I will report in each day to let you know what I have eaten!!  

Hi to Spider, Kt and Pin


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Excellent news. Your treatment plan sounds much more suitable than you've had before. I am really so relieved that you're getting some proper attention at last and will have EC when you need it. Fingers crossed for Letroz....

Yummy meze! - wish I was coming with you  .

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wouldn't that be lovely if you could get the week off work and come with me, think of all those restaurants we could go stuff our faces in!    Thats all wed do, just trawl the streets looking for nice places to eat!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Sounds perfect  .


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah would be, maybe one day we can have a holdiay together... both eating away!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Overall will the treatment in Turkey cost less? Have you told any family? Have Barts had to send over your notes?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I gave then all my notes when I saw them in Jan, they wanted all my bloods done again so I did that with the GP and emailed them.

The IVF is £1,500 drugs are £800, so £2,300 for the actual treamtent.  We are not sure which of the packages to have, the 4* hotel is £3,500 (including the IVF) which is lovely but a distance from the clinc or the 3* one which is right by clinic.. that package is £3,100.  OUr flights were £400 and of course you have spending money on top.

Do you want to have a lok at the hotels?  I'll go get the link.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.ivfturkey.com/Default.aspx?Lng=1&MID=84

Gonan is very hussly and busely just like central London, Taslim is in a quite village but still has shops and good places to eat! It would be good, especially in first week when on own not to have to get a cab/ bus to the clinic, but then on own more to do at Gonan as have swimming pool... decisions!

/links


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

My instant reaction is to say go for Gonen - especially if the chap in the sauna is there  ! Getting a cab won't be too much of a hassle, just adds to the cost. I know it's £400 more, but it does look a highly more comfortable/luxurious place. It's adding just over £20 a day but will have the pool, sauna, gym (up until EC anyway), maybe better breakfasts and lots more going on around you directly outside to distract you. Plus, Tim will no doubt be more relaxed there too.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah thats the one we booked in for, we have to pay £500 more as its F1 the day we fly back and the prices at the hotel double!  But it does look nicer.. just was thinking the £500 is quite alot more to pay, and be nice to be able to walk to clinic.  I would hope the fella in the sauna is there.. he'll keep me occupied until tim arrives!  

Apparently some of the Dr's at Jinemed are pretty sexy too!  Although I'm sure they won't find me sexy.. especially after an internal scan on day 2!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

forgot to say we doing ICSI too this time, tim's swimmers are fine but as I only get few eggs they thought its best.  Oh and thats free!

Have you had any thoughts about trying for no2 yet?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey ICSI is no extra! Maybe I WILL come with you afterall!! Yes, have thought about no 2, but I'm scared stiff thinking about going through the possible heartache. Will probably have a go end of year.

PS I'm sure they only ever look at the screen!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sure they do... otherwise they'd be put off sex fr life!

Maybe you should go turkey!

Katey is trying again after easter with ehr frosty I believe... Oh the muskateers are off again!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

That's a point - where IS Katey?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

She's disappeared!  maybe she's on her 'secret' holiday she was going on about?  

Sure she'll be back, she will need out support if she's cycling!   We're like a pair of stablizers for her bike!  

I've just scrabbed.

Right I should get my things ready. Back to work tom. Dreading it... stil only 3 days til the long weekend!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

What's happened to our game? I tried to go (using up remaining letters) but it wouldn't finish validating, so impatiently I closed and reopened and now can't find it?

Hope work breaks you in gently.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Night!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I logged into my work emails today so I have an idea whats been happening!  Nothing I can't cope with thank goodness!

Game was fine when I just had my go?  Unless its calculated that my last letter aint gonna make me a winner so you've won.. maybe try again?

I'm playig with my 9yr old nephew and he is beating me! By alot too!  Sure my sister is helping him!

Night night. XXX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi ladies

I am home and sat in bed with my laptop.........on my thighs rather than my lap I might add.  Belly feels like I have been punched by Mike Tyson!!!

Didnt have op till 1.45ishpm in the end and was after 4 when I got back from recovery.  My poor DP was at hospital from 10.30am and spent most of the time trying to calm me down before op then waiting for me to get back!

They removed cyst from right ovary which was still 4cm and removed some adhesions from around other ovary.  I had minimal spots of endo on adominal wall and a few spots on other ovary, but the Dr was happy that it was the cyst causing my pain rather than this.  She showed me pics of it all - looked strange!  My belly is very swollen and sore and leaking adept still.......   Have 3 incisitions and the left one in bikini area is the sorest.....she said she had a thick tube type thing in that one to take stuff out so that is why is so sore.  Hurts me right upto my waist on that side.......bruising I think.  I have started arnica tablets today to try and bring bruising out and help it heal!

Anyway........best got off here, is awkward trying to type when on knees.......good job my arms are long!!

Hope you are all well!

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June!!!      Home sweet home!  So glad it went well and you are home and comfy(ish), have you got some good books to read and dvd's to watch?  

Lily - Texted Katey, Jack is poorly with cold possibly Chicken Pox. Poor thing.

Pin, Spider - Hello!

Well excitng news of the day is Tim got his job!  Hoorah!  Maybe this will be the year things come together for us. 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, 2 lovely surprises to greet me - June is home and will soon be feeling better than before! Welcome back. Snuggle down and treat yourself  .

Plus, Tim's got the job! Fantastic - so you'll definitely be staying at the Gonen then  . Does that mean you'll be moving or is the job in the same locality? Is it more interesting/more stressful? Probably stupid question - don't suppose he'd gone for it, if it wasn't more interesting  .

Auntie came for a cuppa today -always makes me laugh - good therapy. I was sooo cold outside today - it was lovely to get warm.... Trout for dinner Laura - yum yum.  

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh trout my fav... I have some in the fridge gonna cook it tom with some roated veg and couscous.  Mmmm.

Well tim has been acting up as manager for the last 6 months, but 8 people applied for the job including his deputy, his worst fear was that she would get it and he would become her deputy!  But he did it and so he is permanatly the manager now, so more £ and security, we will stay local now so I can start applying for local jobs and no more travelling to london, pay wil be crap but at least will be alot easier and no more long days... although I will wait til after turkey just in case I'm in need of maternity pay!  

Glad you had fun with Auntie. XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
I'm missing scrabbing  . How's you?

Hi June - hope things are less painful today.

Hi Katey, Pin and Spiderwebb.

Have just said bye to friends who came round for wine and nibbles - ate all my cheese and my crackers and grapes and pickle!! Oh well shopping for some new ones to try will be fun. It was lovely to see them as it's been a while.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck Spider! Let us know how you get on. I notice you're going to Rome in less than 3 weeks. We were talking, only last night of going to Rome for a long weekend. How long are you staying for?

Hi Laura, June  , Katey and Pin.

xxx Lily xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi all

Hope you're doing well!

Had a bit of a set back today as now got a UTI and had to go to Dr to get antibiotics  (seem to have taken them non stop lately and hate taking them!!)  Feel bit rough and no energy today and belly sore still........back muscles very sore too - god knows what they done to me while under aneseathic!!

Laura - good luck to Tim with new job!!!  And not long for you till u go Turkey eh    

Hi Lily - glad u had nice time with your friends.......

Spider......good luck with appointment huni!  Let us know how u get on!

Hope you all have lovely Easter's.........

  

xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh June - poor you  . Hope you're drinking lots of water   (mind you, Laura will probably tell you it's my cure for everything!). Are you getting enough tlc? Bruising always gets more painful before it's better - lets hope it's all out now.

So, Spiderwebb -what's the plan?

Hi Laura, KT and Pin.

Laura - did you say Jack's got chicken pox - have you heard any more?

In the middle of a film, but it's pretty strange (The Others with Nicole Kidman) - is it worth watching, anyone know?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

June -    Weirdly after my op I was really sore for few days (i had an infection too) and then pretty much it ll just went al of a sudden (the pain) and I felt fine. Sure all your pain wil go too.  And as lily said.. lots of water. 

Lily - Lets scrab again! Maybe you've already started? I'll check.  As for KAtey, she said he was ill with a virus but everyone at nursery had chicken pox.. no not heard from her since i texted last week.  She'll be back soon!  Prob getting ready for her secret holiday!!  
Think I have seen the others but can't remember it.  Was it any good.  My favourite film is Pans Labrynth... amazing, you must see it, may go pics later, there is a new film out by same director called Orphange... looks very good!
Oh cheese and pickles... lovely!

Spider - Oh so glad follow up went well and you have a plan. 

Anyway we went to the pub last night and then to the thai, had fish cakes to start, chili fish and mango salad for main... MMMMMM.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Spiderwebb, Well the wait will drive you crazy - you'll have to find a big distraction! On the plus side, it gives you time to get fit and rested. Can't advise on the IUI as our sperm wasn't suitable for that. Fingers crossed.  

Hi Laura, Yummy grub.   Yes, I have started a new game.... Got too excited  . Any plans this Easter?

Off swimming tomorrow and to see granny. Friends over Sunday am and sis with nephews over Sun pm.

Have you all got an Easter egg coming? I got lilies today instead.

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello Muskateers 

Noticed that some of you were asking after Tracy (MissTC)....she's fine but taking a little break from it all for a while but I do chat to her (by text!) so I'll let her know that you're asking after her 

Good luck to you all   
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Well I'm shattered, been busy all weekend.  Good news on the ebay front... sold 5 out of 7 items, making about £75!  Not bad a!  Most of that was on the shower which sold for £62. 

Saw my brothers baby yest, was very cute... I so want one.  

Been out to see some comedy sat and last night in camen and ended up staying at friend, back today and so tired!!

So what have you been up too?

Only a week til the kitchn arrives!!!

Minxy - Thanks for the update on Tracey, I do think of her often she was a massive support to me and I do hope she is well.

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - missed ya!   Glad you've been having a good time. Less than a month to go eh!!!!
Had a 'back to back' visitors day on Sunday with some unexpected (but welcome) friends calling in between  sister/auntie/niece etc. Shattered after and woke up with a very sore throat and very tired eyes on Monday - even went to bed at 15:30 Mon afternoon - extremely unlike me but I felt wiped out. Still feeling rotten  . Sister was complaining of same problem and my nan's just recovering.

Thanks for the update Minxy - missing you Tracey  .

Hi June - how are you feeling - hope you're much less sore now.  

Hi Katey, Spiderwebb and Pin.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm still at work, have af pains and feel too tired to make the journey home!!

Speak in a bit. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura! Big hug  . Here I've made you a hot chocolate  . Hope you're snuggling down and keeping warm? So what's the plan re AF and next step Turkey then?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We are all booked and ready(ish), I have to start taking the pill tomorrow and then turn up in Turkey on day 2 of next cycle.

Got bad belly ache and we have no pain killers.  

Got cooshy day tom, off to Brighton to do an assessment, should be finished by 1sh and then meeting my friend for lunch and nice early finish.

You got over your busy weekend of visitors?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I'm feeling alright at the moment, but then I always was a 'night person'. Will no doubt feel worse again in the morning.... Nose is running and throat's a bit like sandpaper  

I heard alcohol can numb the pain  .

I'll see if you've scrabbed.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no poor you.  I had a horribel virus few weeks ago, just bad throat that kept coming an going, lasted ages, hope its not that!

I didn't think you drank?! Go on treat your self to a wee brandy before bed! Mmmm!

Right I'll go scrab again then its bed for me, early start tom as got to be in Brighton for 10 so will have leave plenty of time as bound to be lots of traffic at that time.

I'm so sleepy.. really didn't get any sleep last night, was too hot and tim was snoring!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh dear.. you've not been yet.. ah well will have a full 24 hours to decide what to do with my letters!

Night Lily, Spider, Katey, Pin, June, Miss TC and Minxy!!!!!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello......  

How are you all?

Lily - hope you feel a bit better now sweetie...  

Laura - how exciting....not long to go til Turkey!!!     

Hi Spider, Katey and Minxy 

I am getting better each day, but I am still very sore on left side where they had a big tube/instrument apparently - also have a hard lump around the wound that side, is that normal?  It starts to really hurt if I try and do anything too much.  Am thinking of getting another cert from GP for next week as don't feel ready to go back to work yet.  

Drove for the first time yesterday as went to see a healer - it hurt, but was nice to get out of the house!

What have you all been upto?

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - I think that may be an infection, I have the same a lump behind my belly button was just really hard and then I had all this puss coming out and had to have anti-biotics.  Think maybe you should head to the GP get them to check it out. I ended up having 2 weeks off.  Hope you feeling better soon sweetie.. can always join us for scrabble if your getting bored!!!

Lily - You ok?    Still poorly I guess otherwise you would have scrabbed!    Hope you not too poorly and better for the weekend.   

Hi Katey, Spider, Miss TC, Minxy and Pin!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Lovely to hear from you June, although I agree with Laura - best get checked out - you don't want any more issues other than getting fully recovered.  

Laura, yes, better thanks. Bit snuffly but otherwise almost mended. I've scrabbed! How's you?

Hi Katey, Spider and Pin. xxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I went to the GP this morning and she said the lump is normal bruising behind the incision and she was happy I dont have an infection.   She examined me fully and has signed me off work for another week.  Apparently most people have one of their incision sites that seem to cause more pain and the painful one on me was the one with the most stitches !  I also have neuralgia in my left thigh which again she thinks is maybe from them nicking a nerve during op and should settle.  I am getting better, but guess the full healing is taking longer than I thought, and I've never been a very patient person!!  

Hope you are all doing well?  I may take you up on the scrabble - tis boring watching tv and even getting sick of reading now!

Chat later

Love
J
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Glad to hear you've no infection June. As for scrabble - we'll have to wait for the scrabble queen to set us up. I think you may need to join ******** first, but I'm sure Laura will explain.

Off to the shops.
Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its Friday! Hoorah!  

June - I have a feeling I tried to find you on ******** before.. think you pmed me your details but as Idon't know what you look like I couldn't find you!!  I'll pm you my name and email addy... you should be able to  find me and join as a mate then we can all scrab!  Glad you are on the mend, good you have another week off.

Lily - Glad you feeling better.  Get anything good at the shops?

Hi to the rest of you!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening Laura - I knew you'd get it organised .

As for the shops - only everyday things.

What you up to this weekend? I'm resting for a change! Need to fully get rid of my cold.

So, are you getting excited about your trip?  

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup, I'm excited, will go really quick from here on as Kitchen is being done next week!  So will be in chaos here for a while then it'll be time to go!!  

I'm ripping out the rest of the kitchen today, dropping the hamsters off to my sister, and usual saturday jobs. 

Should get on as meant to be doing stuff... tim just nipped out so  sneaked on!  

Hi the rest of the girls!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Just noticed a threesome scrab game - how exciting. I've been!   Well done Laura for sorting that out.

Had a busy day in the garden - first properly enjoyable one of the year as the sun shone for the whole day at last. Then went out for a cappucino and some vegetable plants. Hope we don't get too much frost from now  .

How are you all?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm here awaiting the arrival of my shiney new kitchne!!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Well has it arrived?
Thought I'd make you a coffee, in case you can't find your kettle/coffee. Should bring back memories of your recent trip to the zoo .










Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yet its here! I've put together most of the wall units .. one more to go!  I'm shatterd.  Thanks for the coffee! 

Back later. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Great photo  , What a busy girl! Are you pleased with them? Didn't Tim want to help??

I'll see if June has scrabbed yet...

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim was working today, he is off the next two days to fit it all with my dad.  Its just the actual cupboards I've done not the doors etc.  Gona be a busy few days.  Up early tom as have to drop car off for its MOT in the morning.

June - How you feeling?

Lily - Sun was lovely today... hope you got to spend some time in the garden.

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all ok today.  We have lovely sunshine here!

My belly is starting to feel much better and am actually back in my jeans today......YAY   Still have the burning neuralgia type pain in top of outside left thigh and part of left butt cheek  and hope this will go as not nice!!  I still have the lump type swelling under my left incision so there is much healing needed there yet!  My belly obviously still looks swollen in areas, particuarly by evening!

Laura - hope you have finished putting your kitchen together and that Tim gets on well today with it!  No wonder you were shattered!! 

Lily - brilliant coffee!  How are you sweetie?  I expect you are outside today if you have the sunshine too?  How is your lovely baba doing? 

Not sure why, but the scrab does not show up on my ******** page and have to get into in via your page Laura.  Very strange!!  Sorry for delay in scrabbing yesterday!!

Anyhow, going to get something to eat....probably a boring chicken salad sandwich!!   

Chat later

Love
J
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Glad to hear you're feeling on the mend June. With the scrabble game, I have bookmarked the page which shows 'my current games' and whether it's my move or not. Do you get this page? If so, try bookmarking it. Hopefully won't be tooooo long before Laura goes, although she'll no doubt be very excited inspecting her kitchen when she gets home from work  .

Yes, have been outside, although with my job, even if it's cold and miserable I'm still outside. Must ring granny now as she's a chest infection and not eating right  . Took her some complan yesterday to have with hot milk until she's feeling better. Shes normally good at cooking a proper meal, but not when she's poorly - resorts to digestives.... Apparently her ribs are hurting from coughing too much  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Poor granny!  Talking of Bubba maybe you should ut some pics on face book so me and June can have a nose at her!  Not seen a pic for a while bet she getting big!

June - You haven't got the scrab application on your ********... i'll send you the prog invite to it when I get on later, then you will get a little s under your pic and just click on that.

Well top cupboards are all on and some of the bottom ones. The Worktop man is coming tom, not sure if he just cming to have a nose or will do it tom.  

Off to attept to cook some dinner without a kitchen!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135310.0

N x


----------

